# ITALIA: This is Africa! (El futuro de vuestras niñas)



## GonX (8 Jun 2022)

*'Esto es África': dos turbas de mil personas agreden sexualmente a niñas y causan estragos en las ciudades italianas.

Una turba de aproximadamente dos mil hombres jóvenes, en su mayoría de origen migrante según los informes, aterrorizó ciudades junto con el lago de Garda en el norte de Italia, con informes de mujeres agredidas sexualmente, escaparates destrozados y la policía atacada.*

Los incidentes tuvieron lugar el jueves pasado entre las ciudades de Peschiera y Castelnuovo a lo largo del lago de Garda y vieron a la multitud de jóvenes, en su mayoría de entre 16 y 20 años, con algunos de tan solo 12 años, acosar y causar estragos. Se afirmó que algunos gritaron durante el alboroto: "Vinimos a reconquistar Peschiera. *Este es nuestro territorio, África debe venir aquí"**.*

El alcalde de Castelnuovo, Giovanni Del Cero, estuvo presente durante los disturbios y dijo: "Traté de entender, pero gritaron frases absurdas, agitando banderas de varios países africanos", informa el periódico Corriere Della Sera. El periódico italiano Il Gionale cita testigos que afirman que la multitud era "en su mayor parte del norte de África".

Un grupo de alrededor de 600 personas deambuló por la zona alrededor de la 1 de la tarde, pero la situación se salió de control después de que otro grupo de alrededor de 1.500 personas llegara al lago de Garda en un tren desde Milán.

Después de un incidente de robo, la turba comenzó a pelear con palos y cuchillos y luego comenzó a saquear negocios a lo largo del paseo marítimo con botellas y piedras arrojadas. La policía antidisturbios fue desplegada y se enfrentó con la multitud.

Orietta Gaiulli, la alcaldesa de Peschiera, comentó sobre el caos diciendo: "No sé si eran inmigrantes de primera o segunda generación. Son solo una raza de criminales que han dejado una profunda herida en mi comunidad. Vivimos un día de guerra".

Seis adolescentes, de entre 16 y 17 años, también informaron que miembros de la mafia abordaron un tren hacia Milán y fueron acosadas y agredidas sexualmente por varios jóvenes.

"Estábamos rodeados. El calor era sofocante, y algunos de nosotros nos desmayamos", dijo una de las víctimas y agregó que fueron agredidas sexualmente mientras intentaban moverse a un vagón de tren diferente y les dijeron "las mujeres blancas no suben aquí".

Los ataques, que se hacen eco de los ataques sexuales en Milán por parte de jóvenes migrantes y hombres de origen migrante durante la víspera de Año Nuevo, fueron condenados por Luca Zaia, gobernador de la región del Véneto, quien pidió tolerancia cero para tal comportamiento y exigió a la policía que encontrara a los responsables.

"No debe pasar la idea de que eventos como estos pueden llegar a ser ordinarios o incluso, peor aún, que podemos acostumbrarnos a ello. Nunca nos hemos adaptado ni siquiera al hecho de poner alarmas en la casa y pensar en encerrarnos en el interior. Repito, tolerancia cero", dijo.

Según un informe del servicio de noticias ANSA, al menos diez niñas informaron que habían sido víctimas de agresiones sexuales, con un estimado de 30 hombres jóvenes involucrados en los ataques.

El líder de la Liga, Matteo Salvini, respondió a los ataques diciendo que los responsables deberían ser castigados, incluso si eso significaba reducir la edad penal de responsabilidad para hacerlo y argumentó que su partido había estado tratando de abordar el tema de las pandillas adolescentes, conocidas como "Baby Gangs" en Italia, durante años.

El incidente se ha convertido en un importante tema de conversación en Italia y los políticos en varios puntos del espectro político han tratado de repartir culpas. Los activistas de izquierda, informa Il Giornale, se han apresurado a poner su perspectiva sobre los acontecimientos, culpando a los hombres de derecha por la cultura de la violación existente, y rechazando la afirmación de que la inmigración puede haber tenido un impacto en los eventos del día.

*FUENTES:*

'This is Africa': Mob Sexually Assault Girls, Cause Havoc in Italian Towns (breitbart.com) 

La minore molestata sul treno dal Garda: «Insultate perché bianche, ho pianto di paura». Le urla al rave: «Qui è Africa»- Corriere.it


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Jun 2022)

En el sur de Italia eso no pasa, la mafia se encarga de ellos , pero en el norte son muy europeos y lo están disfrutando 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> No no pasa, en Bari, en Napolés, no hay moronegros delincuentes haciendo lo que les sale de los cojones porque le tienen miedo a la cosa nostra. Solo en Milán.
> 
> 
> Niño rata kremllinita tenías que ser, repetís todos como loritos las gilipolleces que leeis en este foro de mierda, el mundo de yupi.



Tu eres gilipollas, he estado viviendo en napoles y en catania.
Allí no se menudea ni se vende nada sin permiso y si pasa lo que dice la noticia en el sur , esos negros ya están muertos .
Gilipollas de los cojones. 
Te tiro al pozo de mierda por falton e ignorante 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ray merryman (8 Jun 2022)

Poco a poco van a verse crecidos y esto se repetirá en más países.
Las imágenes de la final de París no solo han servido para que el mundo vea lo que sucede en ciertas zonas,también han servido como publicidad de la impunidad que tiene esta gente cuando actúa en multitud.
Saben que si actúan en tropel no les va a parar ni la policia.
Cuidado pues que esto no es broma


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 Jun 2022)

los palilleros trayendo moronegros. Vosotros defendiendo a palilleros.
Cuando los palilleros deberian estar colgados de gruas al amanecer.

Creo que en el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase.


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Jun 2022)

El Mediterráneo está puesto ahí por algo, y nosotros lo hemos quitado.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (8 Jun 2022)

Madre mía...... El futuro que tenemos es una guerra europea


----------



## °YoMismo° (8 Jun 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Los activistas de izquierda, informa Il Giornale, se han apresurado a poner su perspectiva sobre los acontecimientos, culpando a los hombres de derecha por la cultura de la violación existente, y rechazando la afirmación de que la inmigración puede haber tenido un impacto en los eventos del día.



Hasta cuando la gente seguira aceptando sin razonar el discurso de la izquierda de que la culpa nunca es de los inmigrantes, sino que es de los hombres blancos de derechas??? A pesar de que han sido los inmigrantes los causantes de esos robos y violaciones. 
Enserio la gente es tan tonta??? Respuesta: si


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Jun 2022)

No sumbereceis otra cosa. Los del nabo desollao en Bruselas se frotan las manos!! el negocio de la destrucción de Uropa va viento en popa y ya queda bien poco para enfrentamientos violentos entre razas donde nadie va a estar a salvo.


----------



## el segador (8 Jun 2022)

En España ni mu de la barbarie de los de "origen migrante".


----------



## fyahball (8 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Madre mía...... El futuro que tenemos es una guerra europea








Sobre la próxima Guerra Racial Europea ( 2020-2030 )


I Son ya demasiados los síntomas e indicios que apuntan a que... finalmente va a ser inevitable un conflicto armado para la supervivencia de Europa. La situación actual es que Europa está llena de no go zones, sufre atentados terroristas marronoides, UK invadida por negroides y marronoides...




www.burbuja.info





al final, no habrá guerra

ya han ganado


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (8 Jun 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> Sobre la próxima Guerra Racial Europea ( 2020-2030 )
> 
> 
> I Son ya demasiados los síntomas e indicios que apuntan a que... finalmente va a ser inevitable un conflicto armado para la supervivencia de Europa. La situación actual es que Europa está llena de no go zones, sufre atentados terroristas marronoides, UK invadida por negroides y marronoides...
> ...




La habrá por la ruina tan gordiisima que viene 

Es tan gordo lo que viene que todo es posible


----------



## todoayen (8 Jun 2022)

Campeonato de multiculturalismo.


----------



## fyahball (8 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> La habrá por la ruina tan gordiisima que viene
> 
> Es tan gordo lo que viene que todo es posible



ojalá, pues esto solo lo soluciona una guerra racial , limpiar Europa de sangre no blanca y cerrar fronteras para siempre

esa es la situación a la que hemos llegado

la guerra ya es abierta y declarada, solo que de momento es sin pegar un tiro y pagado con nuestro dinero

típico de la judiada

el pintor nunca los quiso exterminar, los quería de esclavos para ganar la guerra

lo entendeis?

entendeis lo demoniaco de la esta gentuza miserable , abyecta y enemiga nuestra por toda la eternidad?

es lo que ellos están haciendo con nosotros


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Jun 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> ojalá, pues esto solo lo soluciona una guerra racial , limpiar Europa de sangre no blanca y cerrar fronteras para siempre
> 
> esa es la situación a la que hemos llegado
> 
> ...



Que coño van a entender estos...


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Jun 2022)

El día en que todos los moros de Europa queden de acuerdo para hacer estragos, Europa se va a la mierda.

Aunque haya turbas de miles de tíos , los progres seguirán diciendo que son CASOS AISLADOS y que no debe cundir la islamofobia. No como cuando un facha rompe una uña a un inmigrante, que VOX es peligroso para España.


----------



## [IΞI] (8 Jun 2022)

Y a este turismo cómo lo vamos a llamar?


----------



## John Connor (8 Jun 2022)

1000 maromos liándola a la vez?


----------



## GonX (8 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Poco a poco van a verse crecidos y esto se repetirá en más países.
> Las imágenes de la final de París no solo han servido para que el mundo vea lo que sucede en ciertas zonas,también han servido como publicidad de la impunidad que tiene esta gente cuando actúa en multitud.
> Saben que si actúan en tropel no les va a parar ni la policia.
> Cuidado pues que esto no es broma



Cada vez habrán mas enfrentamientos raciales, etnicos, religiosos, donde los africanos nos atacaran a los blancos con impunidad, como pasa las ultimas decadas en South Africa..
South Africa's Farm Murders: Jeanine's Story - YouTube


----------



## Baubens2 (8 Jun 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer es vacunarlos por nuestra seguridad con la de moderna que sobra stock


----------



## Choni poligonera (8 Jun 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> 1000 maromos liándola a la vez?



Se han organizado unos cuantos. 

Se esperant mas y con mas inmis.


----------



## gdr100 (8 Jun 2022)

Los italianos son igual de gilipollas que la mayoría de nuestros compatriotas. Mejor que saqueen, violen... A que les llamen racistas.


----------



## frenlib (8 Jun 2022)

Italia fue un gran país, QEPD.


----------



## frenlib (8 Jun 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *'Esto es África': dos turbas de mil personas agreden sexualmente a niñas y causan estragos en las ciudades italianas.
> 
> Una turba de aproximadamente dos mil hombres jóvenes, en su mayoría de origen migrante según los informes, aterrorizó ciudades junto con el lago de Garda en el norte de Italia, con informes de mujeres agredidas sexualmente, escaparates destrozados y la policía atacada.*
> 
> ...



Lo más siniestro de todo esto es que este suceso no sale en las noticias, los medios rojos lo censuran.


----------



## Juanchufri (8 Jun 2022)

Hasta que no empiecen los tiros no van a parar, se ve claramente.


----------



## °YoMismo° (8 Jun 2022)

Cientos de inmigrantes violando, robando y pegando palizas en italia pero no saldra en ningun medio, pero ahhhh...dos tios blancos mirando a unas chortinas en la feria eso sale en todos los telediarios


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Jun 2022)

Italia nos lleva ventaja en moronegrización. En los 90 estuve por el norte y ya tenían una considerable cantidad de mamadous campando por allí. En el sur el problema está controlado porque las mafias no les pasan ni una y se cargan al nigga que se pase de la raya.


----------



## UN FÍSICO (8 Jun 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *'Esto es África': dos turbas de mil personas agreden sexualmente a niñas y causan estragos en las ciudades italianas.
> 
> Una turba de aproximadamente dos mil hombres jóvenes, en su mayoría de origen migrante según los informes, aterrorizó ciudades junto con el lago de Garda en el norte de Italia, con informes de mujeres agredidas sexualmente, escaparates destrozados y la policía atacada.*
> 
> ...



Esta gente se merece que les demos Europa para ellos: tienen los cojones que a nosotros nos faltan


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Jun 2022)

Habrá una guerra étnico-racial brutal en Europa. Porque llegará el momento que ni los medios serán capaces de ocultar todo lo que está pasando y eso hará saltar la chispa.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Jun 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Hasta que no empiecen los tiros no van a parar, se ve claramente.



Es lo que quieren, creo yo. Y mucho me da que acabarán consiguiéndolo.


----------



## Raedero (8 Jun 2022)

Es muy muy fuerte y no es algo que vaya a pasar. Si la noticia es cierta, ya está pasando. Hay demasiados precedentes ya. Detrás de estos picos de violencia ha de haber una mano ejecutora, por muy salvajes que sean los moronegros no me creo que se organicen mil o más para escupirnos a la cara que su reconquista ha empezado y con tal grado de brutalidad. Si viven como quieren no me jodas. Y ese es el problema. Gente que viene de la mierda absoluta y les pones la mesa y el cuerpo les pide guerra, es muy humano. Pero aún así.... es demasiado explícito, demasiado en línea con ciertas agendas y tal.......demasiado conveniente.....


----------



## Disidentpeasant (8 Jun 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *'Esto es África': dos turbas de mil personas agreden sexualmente a niñas y causan estragos en las ciudades italianas.
> 
> Una turba de aproximadamente dos mil hombres jóvenes, en su mayoría de origen migrante según los informes, aterrorizó ciudades junto con el lago de Garda en el norte de Italia, con informes de mujeres agredidas sexualmente, escaparates destrozados y la policía atacada.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Raedero (8 Jun 2022)

Júntate con 100 colegas frente al congreso de espontáneo a gritar "España es nuestra no se toca" o " Al andalus jamás será" o simplemente " O baja la gasolina o pegamos fuego a los políticos". A ver que pasa.
Sin embargo esta gente comete actos atroces continuamente y no hay represalias, no hay consecuencias.

¿Pero qué cojones está pasando?


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (8 Jun 2022)

Cada día que pasa deseo con más fuerza que vuelva Hitler y arrase con todos los moronegros que nos invaden


----------



## butricio (8 Jun 2022)

Origen migrante?

Que origen es ese?

Migrante,capital: parasitópolis


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Jun 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Es muy muy fuerte y no es algo que vaya a pasar. Si la noticia es cierta, ya está pasando. Hay demasiados precedentes ya. Detrás de estos picos de violencia ha de haber una mano ejecutora, por muy salvajes que sean los moronegros no me creo que se organicen mil o más para escupirnos a la cara que su reconquista ha empezado y con tal grado de brutalidad. Si viven como quieren no me jodas. Y ese es el problema. Gente que viene de la mierda absoluta y les pones la mesa y el cuerpo les pide guerra, es muy humano. Pero aún así.... es demasiado explícito, demasiado en línea con ciertas agendas y tal.......demasiado conveniente.....



Alguien ha de estar organizándoles en secreto. Y no dudo de que sea la propia élite que nos gobierna. Cuando los mamadous la liaron por aquí, se rumoreaba mucho que el coletas les estaba incitando.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Jun 2022)

Campos de concentración y trabajos forzados, es mano de santo con esa gentuza. Y al que proteste se le lanza al mar en aguas internacionales.


----------



## burbujero.23 (8 Jun 2022)

No me dan ninguna pena.
Que disfruten de la polla mora que han traido


----------



## DVD1975 (8 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En el sur de Italia eso no pasa, la mafia se encarga de ellos , pero en el norte son muy europeos y lo están disfrutando
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Ya te digo les pillan la mafia y desaparecen.


----------



## César92 (8 Jun 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Hasta cuando la gente seguira aceptando sin razonar el discurso de la izquierda de que la culpa nunca es de los inmigrantes, sino que es de los hombres blancos de derechas??? A pesar de que han sido los inmigrantes los causantes de esos robos y violaciones.
> Enserio la gente es tan tonta??? Respuesta: si



Lo del rojerío es demencial, están en otro universo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Alguien ha de estar organizándoles en secreto. Y no dudo de que sea la propia élite que nos gobierna. Cuando los mamadous la liaron por aquí, se rumoreaba mucho que el coletas les estaba incitando.



Llevamos años diciendo aquí que solo venían negros jóvenes en edad militar. 


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## César92 (8 Jun 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Y a este turismo cómo lo vamos a llamar?



Ecorresiliente transversal con perspectiva de género y defensor de los derechos Lgtbi@#€&tocomochodisney+

Está todo inventado, tú le dices lo anteriormente expuesto a un progre y no se plantea una mierda.


----------



## Josant2022 (8 Jun 2022)

UN FÍSICO dijo:


> Esta gente se merece que les demos Europa para ellos: tienen los cojones que a nosotros nos faltan



No corras tanto

De momento esto no ha empezado


----------



## César92 (8 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Llevamos años diciendo aquí que dolo venían negros jóvenes en edad militar.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



La gente aún no se plantea porqué el estado los mantiene. Se creen que es por buenismo, cuando en realidad son el ejército del NOM, llegará un día que los veremos armados y dirán que fueron unas armas que se "perdieron" y la gente tragará como con todo. 

Ya no sé qué tiene que pasar para que haya una reacción. En el pasado se ha liado parda por mucho menos.


----------



## Arístides (8 Jun 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *'Esto es África': dos turbas de mil personas agreden sexualmente a niñas y causan estragos en las ciudades italianas.
> 
> Una turba de aproximadamente dos mil hombres jóvenes, en su mayoría de origen migrante según los informes, aterrorizó ciudades junto con el lago de Garda en el norte de Italia, con informes de mujeres agredidas sexualmente, escaparates destrozados y la policía atacada.*
> 
> ...




Eso ya está en Madrid.

A esto nos llevan las políticas progres, Madrid también está perdida y lo mismo pasará con el resto de capitales españolas si no se para esto: 20 apuñalados en 20 días, mas de 100 este año, ciudad con más asesinatos, secuestros y violaciones totales y por habitante:







Crisis: - Guerras tribales: brutal reyerta con MACHETES,SENEGALESES vs DOMINICANOS en pleno CENTRO de Madrid. SEGUNDA reyerta en el centro en menos de 1 semana.


https://elpais.com/espana/madrid/2022-05-23/tres-heridos-por-arma-blanca-en-dos-reyertas-en-los-distritos-centro-y-moratalaz-de-madrid.html




www.burbuja.info












Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.







www.burbuja.info











Sociedad: - NIÑO APUÑALADO EN EL CUELLO a la salida del colegio en pleno Madrid. CUATRO (4) apuñalados en 24 horas en Madrid


Nacionalidad de l víctima ??? Pero la verdadera eh ? No la que ha conseguido




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - CUATRO (4) APUÑALADOS más el domingo en pleno Madrid tras los 20 apuñalados en 20 días.


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/Testigo-del-apunalamiento-en-Puente-de-Vallecas-Habia-una-panda-de-4-o-5-y-estaban-con-caretas-2-2453174708--20220523083824.html




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - ¿ MENAS?. Menores atacan a NAJAZOS y PEDRADAS a dos jóvenes APUÑALANDO a uno de ellos en pleno Madrid.


Ampliar Agente de la Policía Nacional. (Foto: Policía Nacional) Detenidos dos menores por atacar a navajazos y pedradas a otros dos chicos en Carabanchel Por MDO/E.P. Lunes 16 de mayo de 2022, 13:57h La Policía Nacional ha detenido a un chico de 16 años y otro de 17 por atacar a...




www.burbuja.info






*20 días>>>>>>>20 apuñalados.*






! ALERTA !. Madrid Diario: Otro apuñalamiento. 20 días>>>20 apuñalados en Madrid (varios a machetazos).


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-hombre-38-anos-alcala-de-henares Ampliar Samur - Protección Civil atiende al hombre herido con arma blanca (Foto: Emergencias Madrid) Herido con arma blanca un hombre de 38 años en Alcalá de Henares Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 15 de mayo de 2022...




www.burbuja.info






*Más asesinatos, secuestros, y violaciones totales y por habitante. *









Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-dos-ataques-macheteros-en-48-h-los-macheteros-no-dan-cuartel.1748010/#




www.burbuja.info






*La mezquita más grande de Europa en la ciudad con más marroquíes de España según el censo, "tour" Madrid Árabe*









Mezquita de la M-30 - madridmayrit


El Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como la mezquita de la M-30, es el más grande de Europa y referencia de la comunidad musulmana de la ciudad.




madridarabe.es










*





Resultados de búsqueda para la consulta: rezo moruno







www.burbuja.info




*


*Llamada al rezo moruno en pleno centro:*





Los menas atemorizan a los vecinos de Batán – 7NN


7NN es un canal de televisión abierto español de actualidad.




7nn.tv




*







*


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## César92 (8 Jun 2022)

UN FÍSICO dijo:


> Esta gente se merece que les demos Europa para ellos: tienen los cojones que a nosotros nos faltan




¿Cojones? Son impunes ante la ley, cualquier cosa que hagan será tapada por la prensa y los estados.

La gente está cagada porque cualquier acción te lleva a un juicio por delito de odio, racismo o cualquier otra gilipollez. De hecho, la gente está hasta programada para no ser "racista" con el típico comentario de gilipollas: yo no soy racista pero...

Así yo también sería un valiente. Si la ley legalizara la matanza de todo extranjero, la noche de los cristales rotos sería una broma comparado con lo que sucedería en Europa.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (8 Jun 2022)

Este hatajo de simios no tiene esa capacidad de organización,alguien está moviendo el avispero.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Jun 2022)

O quizás existen diversas facciones dentro del NWO y cada una plantea la destrucción de Europa bajo un prisma diferente.
Que puedan generar ese rechazo podría ser una táctica para intentar llegar a una guerra y sacar réditos de ella.


----------



## luca (8 Jun 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## machotafea (8 Jun 2022)

Noticias falsas como las de Suecia, propagadas por el judío para provocar un enfrentamiento étnico.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Jun 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Noticias falsas como las de Suecia, propagadas por el judío para provocar un enfrentamiento étnico.



Cómo sabemos que son falsas?


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Jun 2022)

Crear problemas y después ofrecer soluciones.: _*"Orden desde el caos"*_


----------



## tormanyo (8 Jun 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *'Esto es África': dos turbas de mil personas agreden sexualmente a niñas y causan estragos en las ciudades italianas.
> 
> Una turba de aproximadamente dos mil hombres jóvenes, en su mayoría de origen migrante según los informes, aterrorizó ciudades junto con el lago de Garda en el norte de Italia, con informes de mujeres agredidas sexualmente, escaparates destrozados y la policía atacada.*
> 
> ...



Hasta Migrantes he leido,


----------



## machotafea (8 Jun 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


>



Donde veis ahí a negros agrediendo? Sólo se ve a un par de negros (una de ellas es una negra) que quedan del lado de la pasma. Se ve a jóvenes blancos perroflautas perroflauteando al catalam style.


----------



## Max Kraven (8 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En el sur de Italia eso no pasa, la mafia se encarga de ellos , pero en el norte son muy europeos y lo están disfrutando
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



MMMmmmm!!. Lomertá y luparas, ¡¡Qué falta hacen!!.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (8 Jun 2022)

Pues a mí me cuadra perfectamente,por eso los traen ,para desestabilizar Europa,y que nos matemos ,o mejor nos maten ellos a nosotros.


----------



## machotafea (8 Jun 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Eso ya está en Madrid.
> 
> A esto nos llevan las políticas progres, Madrid también está perdida y lo mismo pasará con el resto de capitales españolas si no se para esto: 20 apuñalados en 20 días, mas de 100 este año, ciudad con más asesinatos, secuestros y violaciones totales y por habitante:
> 
> ...



Ojalá vengan más. 

El mejor el twit de la Charo de la bandera de la puta Ucrania. Menuda retrasada de mierda. Más y más que vengan y todos vosotros al PUTO MAR


----------



## Libistros (8 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es lo que quieren, creo yo. Y mucho me da que acabarán consiguiéndolo.



Para acusar de neonazis a un grupo y poder decir "veis cómo llevaba razón, hay que exterminarlos" hace falta primero crear las condiciones para que el grupo acusado se levante y decida plantar cara. Si hubiese habido menos acomplejamiento con nuestra historia hace años se hubiera dado a los liantes un par de escarmientos bien dados y ahora nos ahorraríamos tener que pasar, de nuevo, por una historia que ya ha sido contada y que espero nos sorprenda, para bien, con su final.


----------



## CommiePig (8 Jun 2022)

es una CONQUISTA, siguen una religión de conquista

en mi opinion, satanica


----------



## Lammero (8 Jun 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


>




Esa puta salmodia mongolonigger francomarrónida autotuneada me triggeriza más que las nasheeds del ISIS, holy fug


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Jun 2022)

Pues como cuando Espartaco decidió liarla parda. Aunque los romanos redujeron a los rebeldes y después los crucificaron. A estés pollos les va a salir la broma prácticamente gratis.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (8 Jun 2022)

Si esto verdaderamente obedece a un plan gestado hace años ,estamos exactamente en el capítulo que ellos quieren que estemos.
Por desgracia en muchos lugares ya es demasiado tarde ,Europa está totalmente perdida ,los occidentales estamos agilipollados ,intenta tener un discurso como el que tienes aquí en el día a día con gente de la calle ,¿Que crees que te dirán?
Pues ,"rassista","Natsi",fascista , ultraderecha,Franco ,etc.


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Jun 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Júntate con 100 colegas frente al congreso de espontáneo a gritar "España es nuestra no se toca" o " Al andalus jamás será" o simplemente " O baja la gasolina o pegamos fuego a los políticos". A ver que pasa.
> Sin embargo esta gente comete actos atroces continuamente y no hay represalias, no hay consecuencias.
> 
> ¿Pero qué cojones está pasando?



Esta todo guionizado, atado y bien atado. Van a azuzar a la inmigración masiva cuando estalle la "crisis energética" y será un totum revolutum donde lo único que importará será llevarse algo a la boca y sobrevivir como se pueda entre la turba de violencia generalizada. Las armas vendrán solas, igual que están llegando a ukrania por toneladas. Los liantes de Bruselas siguen un patrón y van a llevarlo a cabo si no se les paran los pies. Toda la inmigración traida a palanca va a ser usada como sicariato para tronchar a la población autóctona.


----------



## SolyCalma (8 Jun 2022)

Yo ya no se que hace falta para que se tomen medidas, es que son políticos de mierda puestos ahi por gente que es puramente subnormal, recuerdo un colega que conocia Italianao diciendome que no debia haber fronteras y que habia visto en africa a los niños mas felices. Es que me parecia jodidamente surrealista es decir de verdad vamos a simplemente aceptar que haya una invasion de decenas de millones de africanos? Que seguro que hay muchos si no casi todos que son buenas personas pero a cuento de que despuea de todo se tiene que permitir que vengan decenas de millones de pobres sin nada que perder y viviendo de ayudas o siendo esclavos, tan feo es nuestro sistema y gobierno que no se puede primero ayudar a la gente española y ya despues si se puede darles ayudas alli en África, o si viene alguno que vengan con recursos o sabiendo ya lo que va a hacer, que a la minima se le expulse si roba o esta en una banda criminal, etc.

Es que me parece tan triste como el tema de la inmigración se toma siempre con victimismo, yo soy el primero que si estoy en otro pais, y se que hay un español delincuente o pidiendo en la calle quiero que haga algo por su vida o lo manden a España a tomar por culo es que a ver lo que hay que poner encima de la mesa es que o vamos en una dirección que sea poner en valor las leyes y el respeto y demas o vamos en otra de suciedad, pobreza, islam u otras religiones subdesarrolladas externas, marginalidad, robos, inseguridad.

Las fronteras deben estar porque si no hay fronteras hay desconocimiento y descontrol,y sobretodo hay una incapacidad de preservar lo que hay y si no valoras lo que hay estas en riesgo de perderlo o de que de deteriore y cambie a niveles destructivos.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (8 Jun 2022)

Lo han dicho más arriba , acuérdate de los dos borrachuzos que se quedaron mirando a aquellas dos protocharos subnormales en la feria de abril ,salieron hasta el el telediario,esto ni una triste noticia.
Así van domesticándonos ,poco a poco ,gota a gota ,y estos simios ,pues nos comeran ,así de fácil.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Jun 2022)

Yo veo a una choorteens llevando la bandera de Marruecos.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (8 Jun 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1083919
> Yo veo a una choorteens llevando la bandera de Marruecos.



Que sigan jugando con fuego ,que sentirán Marruecos en sus carnes.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Jun 2022)

Lo primero que han hecho ha sido asegurarse de que no podamos reaccionar ante esto sin represalias. Así es como la invasión se extiende sin oposición.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (8 Jun 2022)

La tierra es de quien la conquista.
Taluec


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (8 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> los palilleros trayendo moronegros. Vosotros defendiendo a palilleros.
> Cuando los palilleros deberian estar colgados de gruas al amanecer.
> 
> Creo que en el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase.



Yo conozco el caso de un palillero que empezo a contratar moros para la recogida de la aceituna. Como no podia ser de otra manera, empezaron a liarla en la zona. El palillero siguio en sus trece, contratando a esta escoria... hasta que un dia la mitad de su olivar aparecio talado. La unica lastima es que no lo dejasen en la puta ruina despues de haberle arrasado todo el terreno.


----------



## AMP (9 Jun 2022)

Hay que exterminar a los izquierdistas. El resto vendrá rodado.


----------



## Tzadik (9 Jun 2022)

*3*El buey conoce a su dueño, y el asno el pesebre de su señor; Israel no entiende, mi pueblo no tiene conocimiento.
*4*¡Oh gente pecadora, pueblo cargado de maldad, generación de malignos, hijos depravados! Dejaron a Jehová, provocaron a ira al Santo de Israel, se volvieron atrás.
*5*¿Por qué querréis ser castigados aún? ¿Todavía os rebelaréis? Toda cabeza está enferma, y todo corazón doliente.
*6*Desde la planta del pie hasta la cabeza no hay en él cosa sana, sino herida, hinchazón y podrida llaga; no están curadas, ni vendadas, ni suavizadas con aceite.
*7Vuestra tierra está destruida, vuestras ciudades puestas a fuego, vuestra tierra delante de vosotros comida por extranjeros, y asolada como asolamiento de extraños.
8*Y queda la hija de Sion como enramada en viña, y como cabaña en melonar, como ciudad asolada. 

Isaias 1


----------



## Bien boa (9 Jun 2022)

Mi plan B es largarme de España a UK y asentarte en alguna aldea tranquila en la campiña o en la costa SW. Podría comprarme alguna pequeña propiedad , percibir alguna renta de España o incluso plantearme la posibilidad de un pequeño negocio . Da la sensación de que no está tan invadido como las grandes ciudades y en todo caso que UK no va a ser tan blando como otros paises europeos con la invasión que nos viene, al ser socio de USA no creo que les vaya tan mal. No se si es buena idea o mejor aguantar aquí a sangre y fuego.


----------



## XRL (9 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En el sur de Italia eso no pasa, la mafia se encarga de ellos , pero en el norte son muy europeos y lo están disfrutando
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



interesante


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (9 Jun 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Hay que exterminar a los izquierdistas. El resto vendrá rodado.



Eso es exactamente lo que hay que hacer.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Jun 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> 1000 maromos liándola a la vez?











Regimiento - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## XRL (9 Jun 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


>



00:13 negrazo con chortina pelirroja xD


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (9 Jun 2022)

No sólo los marroquíes,todos ellos están unidos ,porque por encima de cualquier nacionalidad está su religión,el Islam.
Agárrate que vienen curvas.


----------



## Xculo (9 Jun 2022)

Aquí espero que pase como en El Egido y salgamos todos a cazar negros.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (9 Jun 2022)

Xculo dijo:


> Aquí espero que pase como en El Egido y salgamos todos a cazar negros.



Y a los progres,no te olvides de ellos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> interesante



Tan interesante como que si vas a Venecia por ejemplo vas a ver manteros vendiendo los artículos de lujo falsos en la misma puerta de las tiendas originales, eso en sicilia es impensable .

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tzadik (9 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> 00:13 negrazo con chortina pelirroja xD




ellas ya intuyen que los dominantes son ellos, las hembras siempre se sienten atraida por los dominantes


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Jun 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Júntate con 100 colegas frente al congreso de espontáneo a gritar "España es nuestra no se toca" o " Al andalus jamás será" o simplemente " O baja la gasolina o pegamos fuego a los políticos". A ver que pasa.
> Sin embargo esta gente comete actos atroces continuamente y no hay represalias, no hay consecuencias.
> 
> ¿Pero qué cojones está pasando?



Lo que nuestros mandamases quieren que pase.


----------



## XRL (9 Jun 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> ellas ya intuyen que los dominantes son ellos, las hembras siempre se sienten atraida por los dominantes



dominantes dices,dirás delincuentes

putas y delincuentes,lo de siempre


----------



## Wojakmanuel (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Murnau (9 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En el sur de Italia eso no pasa, la mafia se encarga de ellos , pero en el norte son muy europeos y lo están disfrutando
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Interesante. Llevo años reflexionando que nada pasa sin que mafias y gobiernos se sienten a negociar, pasando el gobierno a ser una extensión más de la mafia y viceversa. Esto significa que nada pasa sin consentimiento de ambas partes. De lo contrario, habría un Kennedy a la semana más o menos.


----------



## sirpask (9 Jun 2022)

Cuando lo importante es parar a la ultra derecha, es que nos quieren llenar de anti-cristianos.


----------



## Murnau (9 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Italia nos lleva ventaja en moronegrización. En los 90 estuve por el norte y ya tenían una considerable cantidad de mamadous campando por allí. En el sur el problema está controlado porque las mafias no les pasan ni una y se cargan al nigga que se pase de la raya.



Pero ellos son 60 millones, aunque la tasa de moronegros sea de 5 millones, incluso 10, siguen teniendo el factor población a su favor. Si bien su pirámide de población es similar a la nuestra, veremos quién cae antes. Porque ya que hemos decidido ser sujetos pasivos que vemos como nuestro destino nos alcanza, escribiendo en foros, solo resta eso, ver quién cae antes.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (9 Jun 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> ellas ya intuyen que los dominantes son ellos, las hembras siempre se sienten atraida por los dominantes



Menudo cuckazo estás hecho.


----------



## Murnau (9 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> La gente aún no se plantea porqué el estado los mantiene. Se creen que es por buenismo, cuando en realidad son el ejército del NOM, llegará un día que los veremos armados y dirán que fueron unas armas que se "perdieron" y la gente tragará como con todo.
> 
> Ya no sé qué tiene que pasar para que haya una reacción. En el pasado se ha liado parda por mucho menos.



Se lía parda por nada, mira el otro día, una linde, mover el hito y pum, un langosto se carga a otro. Ya podía haber hecho una buena obra cargándose mamadous.

Esto me recuerda una reflexión, era de Maquiavelo me parece, lo leí siendo menor de edad y no lo he vuelto a revisar. Decía que el hombre se revuelve a muerte contra las pequeñas ofensas y se olvida de las ofensas más graves. Traduje eso en ese momento como que si le escupes a alguien va a intentar matarte, en cambio si le partes las piernas sin mediar nada más, querrá olvidarse del tema. Lo quise entender de esa forma porque es lo que venía observando desde pequeño, gente que hace de una gota un vaso de agua, pero cuando el vaso les cae encima de primeras se ahogan y solo quieren nadar y salvarse. Es la lamentable naturaleza del mal llamado ser humano supongo.

También pensaba en ese momento que las élites lo sabían. Si yo leía ese tipo de cosas ellos también. Han conseguido que la gente se mate en mierdas de partidos de fútbol y que no defienda su territorio o al vecino que te prestó el maletín de herramientas. Me fastidia decirlo, pero me cuesta creer que haya sido tan fácil, aludir a lo de antes, lo de la naturaleza vil no es excusa. Debe haber algo en estos mismos preceptos capaz de revertir la sitiuación.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Libistros (9 Jun 2022)

Exijo que cuando nos estén pasando a todos a cuchillo lo hagan a la voz de "¡Por Wakanda!"


----------



## Kukulkam (9 Jun 2022)

Tengo presentimiento persistente de moronegros tomando las ciudades europeas cuando empiece la escasez, ya tengo la despensa llena de palomitas

Enviado desde mi CPH2219 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Jun 2022)

Hace años que hay barrios de Milán que son no go zone. Si quieres que te roben y violeteen, párate por la estación Central, parece Mogadiscio


----------



## Cosme Oriol (9 Jun 2022)

una cabeza cortada clavada en un palo (con sus propios testículos metidos en la boca) a tiempo previene cosas como está. Ya pueden ser negros verdes o rubios con ojos azules


----------



## Murnau (9 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿Cojones? Son impunes ante la ley, cualquier cosa que hagan será tapada por la prensa y los estados.
> 
> La gente está cagada porque cualquier acción te lleva a un juicio por delito de odio, racismo o cualquier otra gilipollez. De hecho, la gente está hasta programada para no ser "racista" con el típico comentario de gilipollas: yo no soy racista pero...
> 
> Así yo también sería un valiente. Si la ley legalizara la matanza de todo extranjero, la noche de los cristales rotos sería una broma comparado con lo que sucedería en Europa.



En eso tengo que disentir. Desde cuando es la "ley" o un "juicio" impedimento para que alguien se defienda? Tú sistema nervioso autónomo no entiende de "leyes" ni "delitos de odio". Solo entiende de huir y luchar. Y ha sido así durante al menos un par de millones de años.

Y no faltará el que diga que "la ley está para cumplirla" que es otra forma de "yo no soy racista pero..." Ya con esos dejé de debatir hace mucho. La ley está para cumplirla si es una ley que facilite la convivencia social y es justa, que haya sido puesta a prueba por mentes capaces, de lo contrario, me ajustaré a leyes mejores. Y un inciso sobre esto, por eso me he venido fijando desde que tengo uso de razón, que el corrupto sistema español lo que más teme y castiga es la justicia o a un justiciero que haga justicia. Por eso ves cualquier crimen por aberrante que sea, y tiene penas ridículas en comparación a uno que se presenta en un juicio donde el asesino queda libre y le pega un tiro a este. Eso demuestra la absoluta podredumbre en la que estamos inmersos.

Vamos a tener que eliminar de nuestra mente el precepto que ellos nos han inculcado, y es que debemos tener su "ley" a nuestro favor. Porque no la vamos a tener, y nos van a pasar por encima. Los malos no van a poner su corrupta "ley" a nuestro favor.


----------



## César92 (9 Jun 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Se lía parda por nada, mira el otro día, una linde, mover el hito y pum, un langosto se carga a otro. Ya podía haber hecho una buena obra cargándose mamadous.
> 
> Esto me recuerda una reflexión, era de Maquiavelo me parece, lo leí siendo menor de edad y no lo he vuelto a revisar. Decía que el hombre se revuelve a muerte contra las pequeñas ofensas y se olvida de las ofensas más graves. Traduje eso en ese momento como que si le escupes a alguien va a intentar matarte, en cambio si le partes las piernas sin mediar nada más, querrá olvidarse del tema. Lo quise entender de esa forma porque es lo que venía observando desde pequeño, gente que hace de una gota un vaso de agua, pero cuando el vaso les cae encima de primeras se ahogan y solo quieren nadar y salvarse. Es la lamentable naturaleza del mal llamado ser humano supongo.
> 
> También pensaba en ese momento que las élites lo sabían. Si yo leía ese tipo de cosas ellos también. Han conseguido que la gente se mate en mierdas de partidos de fútbol y que no defienda su territorio o al vecino que te prestó el maletín de herramientas. Me fastidia decirlo, pero me cuesta creer que haya sido tan fácil, aludir a lo de antes, lo de la naturaleza vil no es excusa. Debe haber algo en estos mismos preceptos capaz de revertir la sitiuación.



El problema está en que se lleva legislando desde hace años para imposibilitar cualquier defensa de fronteras, propiedad privada y familia. Cualquiera que ose defender las tres mencionadas, le caerá todo el peso de la ley más el escarnio público de la prensa.

La camarilla internacional ha ido poco a poco, mermando el sentido común de la chusma hasta el punto de que es capaz de aplaudir un encierro de varios meses y desear su propia autodestrucción.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (9 Jun 2022)

Que los marranos los han metido para crear disturbios raciales y sembrar el caos para terminar de desestabilizar Europa está más que claro. Pero el mayor problema son los cuckazos que tenemos aquí que llevan toda su vivida viviendo entre algodones y que no se van a atrever ni a defenderse cuando la cosa se ponga interesante de verdad.


----------



## César92 (9 Jun 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> En eso tengo que disentir. Desde cuando es la "ley" o un "juicio" impedimento para que alguien se defienda? Tú sistema nervioso autónomo no entiende de "leyes" ni "delitos de odio". Solo entiende de huir y luchar. Y ha sido así durante al menos un par de millones de años.
> 
> Y no faltará el que diga que "la ley está para cumplirla" que es otra forma de "yo no soy racista pero..." Ya con esos dejé de debatir hace mucho. La ley está para cumplirla si es una ley que facilite la convivencia social y es justa, que haya sido puesta a prueba por mentes capaces, de lo contrario, me ajustaré a leyes mejores. Y un inciso sobre esto, por eso me he venido fijando desde que tengo uso de razón, que el corrupto sistema español lo que más teme y castiga es la justicia o a un justiciero que haga justicia. Por eso ves cualquier crimen por aberrante que sea, y tiene penas ridículas en comparación a uno que se presenta en un juicio donde el asesino queda libre y le pega un tiro a este. Eso demuestra la absoluta podredumbre en la que estamos inmersos.
> 
> Vamos a tener que eliminar de nuestra mente el precepto que ellos nos han inculcado, y es que debemos tener su "ley" a nuestro favor. Porque no la vamos a tener, y nos van a pasar por encima. Los malos no van a poner su corrupta "ley" a nuestro favor.




Mira, te pondré un ejemplo: si yo mañana y cuatro tíos más nos armamos ilegalmente, nos cargamos a 4 negros a tiros en la calle y gritamos ¡Arriba España! Me verás hasta en la sopa en los telediarios durante un año y me caerá una condena de vete tú a saber cuántos años...


Y la ley me la paso por el forro, el único problema es que hay unos tipos armados que están dispuestos a hacer cumplir la ley, salvo a la moronegrada, que esos tienen patente de corso.

A mí las leyes me importan una mierda, si no hubiera policías, la cosa cambiaría y seguiría el ejemplo de Mario Tuti, pero paso de acabar 20 años en la cárcel por defender lo que los hijos de la gran puta de las FCSE no están dispuestos a defender, aún habiendo jurado bandera.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Jun 2022)

Lo de la izquierda culpando a LA DERECHA por "su cultura de la violación" es ya el colmo. Putos progres dementes.


----------



## el ganador (9 Jun 2022)

Como éstos,








Francia dice que España e Italia controlan mal la inmigración


Darmanin insiste en que cuando París asuma la presidencia de la UE en enero una de sus prioridades será "establecer un verdadero control en las fronteras exteriores".




www.heraldo.es




Y estos días atrás decían en el telediario algo como "Italia dice que España va mal".
Luego el envío de armas y municiones a Ukrania, la enemistad con Marruecos y Argelia. Y con Putin, Zelensky y Biden.
Al final con tanta papeleta nos vamos a comer una buena hostia.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (9 Jun 2022)

Europa se enfrenta a un futuro "mu negro"


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (9 Jun 2022)

Mejor, la Ostia que se lleven será mayor.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Jun 2022)

no sere yo quien luche por parar esta invasion, españa me discrimina por ser hombre, y el pais que me discrimina por ser hombre no es mi pais, que luchen ellas...


----------



## jeiper (9 Jun 2022)

Caída de Italia en directo.


----------



## skan (9 Jun 2022)

¿Cómo te defiendes de eso?


----------



## CamareroNarrador (9 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Campos de concentración y trabajos forzados, es mano de santo con esa gentuza. Y al que proteste se le lanza al mar en aguas internacionales.



Amigo DoRiTeRo... Dejese de pánfulas, litigones y miameses y pongase a laburar.


----------



## skan (9 Jun 2022)

Lo he puesto en mi Facebook y ya hay varios diciendo que no hay que poner esas noticias porque fomentan el odio, 
vamos, que estos hijos de puta hacen esto y los que fomentamos el odio somos nosotros.


----------



## CocoVin (9 Jun 2022)

skan dijo:


> Lo he puesto en mi Facebook y ya hay varios diciendo que no hay que poner esas noticias porque fomentan el odio,
> vamos, que estos hijos de puta hacen esto y los que fomentamos el odio somos nosotros.



Te va a pasar lo que a muchos...cuando llegue el momento de que se forme..van a ir antes por los cómplices autóctonos que por los de fuera.


----------



## Kabuterimon (9 Jun 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> ojalá, pues esto solo lo soluciona una guerra racial , limpiar Europa de sangre no blanca y cerrar fronteras para siempre
> 
> esa es la situación a la que hemos llegado
> 
> ...



El problema no es la sangre blanca o negra, si no la cultura retrograda, violenta, destructiva e invasiva de esa gentuza. O tambien exterminarias a italianos morenos, españoles andaluces o canarios, griegos, portugueses, etc? Como no son blanco leche...


----------



## skan (9 Jun 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> El problema no es la sangre blanca o negra, si no la cultura retrograda, violenta, destructiva e invasiva de esa gentuza. O tambien exterminarias a italianos morenos, españoles andaluces o canarios, griegos, portugueses, etc? Como no son blanco leche...



El problema es que la inmensa mayoría de los que vienen pertenecen a ese grupo sin cultura, o mejor dicho con una cultura retrograda y violenta. Hay que expulsar a todos los ilegales y a todos los inmigrantes (incluso los de 2ª o 3ª generación) que cometan cualquier delito.

Los que son de aquí no tenemos más remedio que quedárnoslos.

El problema es que hay muchos infiltrados que evitarán ser identificados.


----------



## skan (9 Jun 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> Como éstos,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si Francia ha nacionalizado a millones de moros.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

skan dijo:


> ¿Cómo te defiendes de eso?



eliminando a los perros cocainomanos del estado
que quiere extinguirte.

a partir de ahi
solo necesitas una rifle automatico y municion.

se la robas a los perros de verde.

realmente todo empieza con el rifle automatico y municion.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> El problema no es la sangre blanca o negra, si no la cultura retrograda, violenta, destructiva e invasiva de esa gentuza. O tambien exterminarias a italianos morenos, españoles andaluces o canarios, griegos, portugueses, etc? Como no son blanco leche...



jajaja , pues se podria hacer una buena limpieza 

dices que el problema no es la sangre
pero si lo es.


----------



## Murnau (9 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Mira, te pondré un ejemplo: si yo mañana y cuatro tíos más nos armamos ilegalmente, nos cargamos a 4 negros a tiros en la calle y gritamos ¡Arriba España! Me verás hasta en la sopa en los telediarios durante un año y me caerá una condena de vete tú a saber cuántos años...
> 
> 
> Y la ley me la paso por el forro, el único problema es que hay unos tipos armados que están dispuestos a hacer cumplir la ley, salvo a la moronegrada, que esos tienen patente de corso.
> ...



Lo se, por supuesto. También se que llevas el ejemplo a la exageración, con lo de arriba España, ya que eso no serviría de nada.

También se que hay unas fuerzas opuestas, pero no están para hacer cumplir la ley, si no, lo harían, están para algo diferente.

Evidentemente, lo primero que debes hacer es no bailarles el juego, ni ir a parar a una de sus prisiones, menos aún hacer lo que deberían hacer ellos, no iba de eso mi comentario. Hablaba sobre el derecho a defender tu vida en primera instancia, ir un paso más allá sería debatir más adelante. Y no hablo de negros en exclusiva, hablo de todo tipo de lumpen, o incluso de los que mueven los hilos, si lo tienes frente a frente.

Añadiré que sobreestimamos su poder, el de las supuestas fuerzas quiero decir. Les hemos atribuido imagen de omnipresencia y omnipotencia, cuando han demostrado siempre lo contrario.

Te pondré un ejemplo también: hace como un mes mi novia me traía a mi casa a la 1 de la mañana más o menos. A veces voy a buscarla yo y otras veces ella es la que conduce. En estas que vemos a lo lejos un tipo encapuchado tumbarse sobre la carretera, como el que se tumba en la hamaca. Yo me puse en alerta enseguida y le dije que le pasase por encima, que ni se le ocurriera parar. Ella me dijo que cómo le iba a atropellar. Finalmentre logró esquivarle, había espacio. Después de haber pasado de largo y observado como inmediatamente se levantaba después de pasarle, le expliqué que ese estaba esperando con otros secuaces a que parásemos para robarnos o vete a saber, que no era nadie que se hubiese desvanecido en ese momento en la carretera, ni siquiera lo había fingido, lo habíamos visto claramente situarse sobre la carretera. Se juntan varios puntos, donde uno a tener en cuenta es la falta de percepción del peligro de unas mujeres a las que se regala todo. En ese momento tampoco le dije que siendo mujer, lo peor que podía pasarle es que le diesen una paguita para superar el trauma de atropellar a alguien, no tenía ganas de discutir ni era el momento apropiado, pero era cierto. Era una carretera totalmente dejada de la mano de Dios, sin ninguna cámara, sin progres observando, etc. Si llego a estar yo conduciendo, antes que ponernos en peligro, hubiese apagado las luces y le hubiese pasado por encima sin contemplaciones. Y tanto me daba si el que me iba a causar un mal mayor era negro, moronegro, o lumpen blanco.
También pasó poco antes que una piara de moros se metió en la carretera después de pasar un túnel. En este caso si era carretera de ciudad, con cámaras alrededor. Iba conduciendo ella también. Pudo reducir la marcha, pero le impelé a atropellarlos igualmente antes que ponernos en peligro. Debemos aprovecharnos de sus leyes, nadie te va a culpar si no puedes esquivar a una morisma que se mete en la carretera.

Por supuesto, lo que graben las cámaras lo intentarán usar en tu contra, y si las imágenes te exculpan intentarán ocultarlas, pero sigo diciendo que sobreestimamos su poder. Nos han hecho creer esa falsedad. Pero entiendo que esto es un tema realmente complicado, nos han inducido una especie de indefensión grupal, si no, no estaríamos en esta situación. Y no me cabe duda que la tele ha sido vector de transmisión del veneno. Esto, antes de la transmisión televisiva no hubiese sido posible.

Buenas noches forero.


----------



## skan (9 Jun 2022)

Da igual lo que hagamos ellos tienen 5 veces más hijos, dentro de poco seremos tan pocos que no podremos hacer absolutamente nada.


----------



## César92 (9 Jun 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Hablaba sobre el derecho a defender tu vida en primera instancia, ir un paso más allá sería debatir más adelante. Y no hablo de negros en exclusiva, hablo de todo tipo de lumpen, o incluso de los que mueven los hilos, si lo tienes frente a frente.




No, claro. En eso estoy de acuerdo, lógicamente hay que defenderse pase lo que pase a cualquier precio.




Murnau dijo:


> Añadiré que sobreestimamos su poder, el de las supuestas fuerzas quiero decir. Les hemos atribuido imagen de omnipresencia y omnipotencia




Desgraciadamente el sistema jurídico está hecho por progres, dónde todo se mide en base a una escala de "opresiones" dónde supuestamente los "opresores " deben recibir mayor condena que los supuestos "oprimidos". Lo que suelen mal llamar "discriminación positiva ". No es ningún poder omnipresente atribuido, es básicamente que hasta el vecino no dudará en señalarte con el dedo si así se lo ordena la prensa y el estado. Vivimos en una época de locos , a veces creo que eso del "Kali Yuga" «era de riña e hipocresía» es real.





Murnau dijo:


> Te pondré un ejemplo también: hace como un mes mi novia me traía a mi casa a la 1 de la mañana más o menos. A veces voy a buscarla yo y otras veces ella es la que conduce. En estas que vemos a lo lejos un tipo encapuchado tumbarse sobre la carretera, como el que se tumba en la hamaca. Yo me puse en alerta enseguida y le dije...




Bueno, eso es un marronazo, supongo que la idea es que paraseis el coche para robaros. E hiciste bien, hay que tirar hacia delante y si lo atropellas mala suerte... Así aprenderá.

Eso que me has comentado me recuerda a una anécdota similar que le pasó a un amigo mío con el coche en Salt, donde un negro se lanzó a su vehículo para simular un atropello, y que al llegar los Mossos le dijeron al conductor que era bastante común y que aquí no había pasado nada, pero los negros montaron un cirio del copón, amenazando y demás. Se tuvo que ir como alma que lleva el diablo.

Algunos no tienen ni idea de lo que tenemos metido en "casa". 


Sea como sea, el estado está en contra nuestra. Sencillamente nos quieren ver muertos, el problema es que pocos son los que se están percatando, aún hay gente que cree que son casualidades fruto de la incompetencia de los buenistas.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (9 Jun 2022)

El norte de africa dentro de poco estara mejor que Europa, han vaciado sus carceles y han enviado toda la basura aqui


----------



## antiglobalista (9 Jun 2022)

Los negros y los moros son los únicos que se organizan en tiempos de paz para violar y abusar de chortis



Pero burbuja me ha dicho que ligan mucho


----------



## cortijero92 (9 Jun 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *'Esto es África': dos turbas de mil personas agreden sexualmente a niñas y causan estragos en las ciudades italianas.
> 
> Una turba de aproximadamente dos mil hombres jóvenes, en su mayoría de origen migrante según los informes, aterrorizó ciudades junto con el lago de Garda en el norte de Italia, con informes de mujeres agredidas sexualmente, escaparates destrozados y la policía atacada.*
> 
> ...



son morancos, moro mierdas, marrones, carne podrida que debería ser tirada al mar.


----------



## Ordel (9 Jun 2022)

No os preocupéis ante el hartazgo pronto saldrá alguna solución, sino fijaos en Alemania en 1939, esos moronegros delincuentes y los del resto de Europa van a desear no haber llegado.


----------



## ashe (9 Jun 2022)

El verdadero enemigo es quien lo ha metido como justificado, lo otro es la consecuencia de lo primero


----------



## César92 (9 Jun 2022)

ashe dijo:


> El verdadero enemigo es quien lo ha metido como justificado, lo otro es la consecuencia de lo primero




La democracia es la culpable de todo esto.

Esto con Mussolini y Rodolfo Graziani no hubiera pasado, y menos con el último mencionado. 

Si esto sigue así, los italianos echarán de menos al fascismo de la República de Saló y a los camisas negras.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (9 Jun 2022)

Hora de sacar el FN Fall 7.62







De un tiro atraviesas a 10 marronidos.


----------



## Tercios (9 Jun 2022)

Como estas sean las nuevas "revolusiones de colores" vamos a ver cosas chulísimas.


----------



## Tanchus (9 Jun 2022)

TERROR_BLANCO_88 dijo:


> Hora de sacar el FN Fall 7.62
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084048
> 
> ...



No sabes ni cómo se escribe, vas a saber usarlo...
La manera de luchar contra la moronegrada no debería ser liarse a tiros con ellos (principalmente porque, o nos ponemos todos a la vez, de forma que las fuerzas represoras del Estado no den abasto a detenernos, o los que lo hagan van a chupar más cárcel, más portadas de periódicos y más telediarios de lo que se puedan imaginar para acojonar a los demás y que no se atrevan a hacerlo).
La manera hubiese sido que nuestro políticos nos hubiesen defendido. Pero nuestros políticos están a sueldo de los grandes empresarios a los que interesa que toda esta chusma venga a hacer por cuatro pesetas y así no tener que pagar un sueldo digno a los españoles. Y son estos mismos empresarios los que harían todo lo posible por que la situación siga igual. Así que ya sabéis: cuando haya que pegar tiros, aparte de a los marronidos, habrá que pegar algunos también a nuestra clase política (que, salvo honrosas excepciones, nos ha vendido) y a estos empresarios que despidieron a españoles para contratar a la moronegrada.


----------



## hijodepantera (9 Jun 2022)

Malditos moronegros que hacen leyes como solo si es si y desfiles lgtb...Malditos moronegros que sablean el 60 o 70% de lo que ganamos, malditos moronegros que me obligan a llevar bozal y me pinchan venenos.
El moronegro es basura, eso esta claro, pero nuestro problema es el blancodemocrata progreguay chupicolorines y todo el mal que el moronegro le haga es nuestro puto triunfo.


----------



## sonsol (9 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Poco a poco van a verse crecidos y esto se repetirá en más países.
> Las imágenes de la final de París no solo han servido para que el mundo vea lo que sucede en ciertas zonas,también han servido como publicidad de la impunidad que tiene esta gente cuando actúa en multitud.
> Saben que si actúan en tropel no les va a parar ni la policia.
> Cuidado pues que esto no es broma



En Paris pasa que las terceras generaciones leen las noticias y saben que hagan lo que hagan seguirán siendo ciudadanos de segunda. Se están dando cuenta de que sólo los están usando para el plan kalergi, pero ellos tienen testosterona no como los europeos de origen que no hacen nada aunque les invadan.

Pero los inmigrantes son tan tontos como los autóctonos pq no atacan al problema desde la raíz. Lo estúpido es que los de abajo se peleen entre ellos.


----------



## Alatristeando (9 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Italia nos lleva ventaja en moronegrización. En los 90 estuve por el norte y ya tenían una considerable cantidad de mamadous campando por allí. En el sur el problema está controlado porque las mafias no les pasan ni una y se cargan al nigga que se pase de la raya.



Interesante tu comentario. Al final nos sentiremos más seguros bajo el amparo de la mafia que de las FFyCCS del país de turno. Lamentablemente algo me dice que la policía atacaría antes a la mafia que a los delincuentes importados de África.


----------



## Raedero (9 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Para acusar de neonazis a un grupo y poder decir "veis cómo llevaba razón, hay que exterminarlos" hace falta primero crear las condiciones para que el grupo acusado se levante y decida plantar cara. Si hubiese habido menos acomplejamiento con nuestra historia hace años se hubiera dado a los liantes un par de escarmientos bien dados y ahora nos ahorraríamos tener que pasar, de nuevo, por una historia que ya ha sido contada y que espero nos sorprenda, para bien, con su final.



Así es, problema-reacción-solución.

Es psicopatía pura. Te jodo la vida y cuando te defiendes " uy que violento, que facha y que desequilibrado estás, necesitas un castigo".


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (9 Jun 2022)

La élite lleva décadas homosexualizando, con la diestra, a la población autóctona mientras que con la siniestra introduce inmigración de reemplazo de países que son una letrina.

El adoctrinamiento es tan salvaje que se instauran leyes cada vez más disparatadas y disfuncionales de manera predeterminada como, asimismo, instiga la degeneración absoluta como sucedió durante la República de Weimar. 

Sin ánimo de hacer un ejercicio de presciencia, de manera evidente esto no puede sostenerse, ni ocultarse, por más de una década. No estamos en la época más oscura pero el problema ya no se puede enmascarar con simples apelaciones a la bonhomía. La liebre saltará en algún momento. Hasta entonces resistir, poneros fuertes y seguir con las habituales actividades de contrapropaganda.


----------



## cortijero92 (9 Jun 2022)

TERROR_BLANCO_88 dijo:


> Hora de sacar el FN Fall 7.62
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084048
> 
> ...



mejor un B.A.R., automático y con cartuchos




del 30-06


----------



## fluffy (9 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> los palilleros trayendo moronegros. Vosotros defendiendo a palilleros.
> Cuando los palilleros deberian estar colgados de gruas al amanecer.
> 
> Creo que en el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase.



Porque la gente de izquierdas no lo hace.


----------



## circodelia2 (9 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> los palilleros trayendo moronegros. Vosotros defendiendo a palilleros.
> Cuando los palilleros deberian estar colgados de gruas al amanecer.
> 
> Creo que en el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase.




Pues el palillero del Open Arms es paisano tuyo y separrata.
....


----------



## Sonico (9 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Poco a poco van a verse crecidos y esto se repetirá en más países.
> Las imágenes de la final de París no solo han servido para que el mundo vea lo que sucede en ciertas zonas,también han servido como publicidad de la impunidad que tiene esta gente cuando actúa en multitud.
> Saben que si actúan en tropel no les va a parar ni la policia.
> Cuidado pues que esto no es broma



Esto ya lo han hecho en pequeños núcleos en España.
Lástima que nos hayáis enterado.
Bien que protestamos en su día pero para nada. Y en las fiestas acosando a chicas y en la prensa se anunciaba como "rellerta entre poblaciones". Puto asco
Es que Vox se me queda corto. Resucitemos a Franco.


----------



## RvD (9 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Poco a poco van a verse crecidos y esto se repetirá en más países.
> Las imágenes de la final de París no solo han servido para que el mundo vea lo que sucede en ciertas zonas,también han servido como publicidad de la impunidad que tiene esta gente cuando actúa en multitud.
> Saben que si actúan en tropel no les va a parar ni la policia.
> Cuidado pues que esto no es broma



¿ ...y no le resulta sospechoso ? seguro que me paso de malpensado, pero me da la sensación de que es premeditado y aún no alcanzo a comprender qué es lo que traman (no los marrones si no los otros).


----------



## el segador (9 Jun 2022)

Porque esto es África!!!! Waka Waka


----------



## Sesino6 (9 Jun 2022)

Cosas chulísimas


----------



## Eremita (9 Jun 2022)

En Castelnuovo, fue donde por primera vez yo vi y me enteré, que moronegros invasores eran alojados en una especie de parador, un palacete tipo hotel rural de lujo .

Me alegra mucho la que están liando los moronegros en Italia. Espero que no den vuelta atrás y los italianos disfruten lo votado.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (9 Jun 2022)

En Telecinco están dando la noticia ...ah no ,están hablando de una manada de orcas que atacan a los barcos del estrecho ,de la manada de simios ,ni mu.


----------



## Sonico (9 Jun 2022)

Ahora estoy trabajando y no tengo tiempo 
En cuanto pueda te cuento cono ha sudo aquí.


----------



## vanderwilde (9 Jun 2022)

No hay un día que no lo diga: El día que nos vean matándonos un pobre contra otro, a palos, y ellos huelan que sus vidas corren peligro, avioncito y a vivir la vida a USA. Cuando nos hartemos de matarnos y vean la cosa tranquila, mandan a los nietos a que empiecen a saquear y destrozar países, como han hecho ahora, y llevan haciendo toda la vida.

El primero que metió a uno y le regaló el DNI, más la paga, tenía que haber sido fusilado. No se hizo, y de aquellos polvos estos lodos.


----------



## Paquirrinbrick (9 Jun 2022)

Sonno i miei ragazzi


----------



## Critikalspanish (9 Jun 2022)

O barremos Europa de progres y moronegradas o estamos condenados a la extinción cultural y de la raza.
Estamos rodeados de traidores y basura progresista feminista follamoronegradas.
Necesitamos un líder que nos saque a la calle y reventar este sistema traidor.
Maldito sea todo aquel que apoya esta basura humana y anticristiana.


----------



## cabronavirus (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (9 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Amigo DoRiTeRo... Dejese de pánfulas, litigones y miameses y pongase a laburar.



“Laburar”, putos panchitos...


----------



## SBrixton (9 Jun 2022)

Y asi es como se prepara una guerra. Traen lo peor, les inducen a hacer estas algarabias incluso con referencias nacionalistas, absurdo que eso salga espontaneo de jovenzuelos delincuentes, dia a dia sin uno de descanso durante años de crisis economica...y se va creando el odio, el miedo y la unidad necesaria para la guerra.

¿Que tipo de guerra preven? Eso ya no lo se porque hay muchas opciones en esa respuesta.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (9 Jun 2022)

Se saben impunes


----------



## Boba Fet II (9 Jun 2022)

Recordemos el pasado que por desgracia estamos viendo que va camino de repetirse:










Marocchinate - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ray merryman (9 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Esto ya lo han hecho en pequeños núcleos en España.
> Lástima que nos hayáis enterado.
> Bien que protestamos en su día pero para nada. Y en las fiestas acosando a chicas y en la prensa se anunciaba como "rellerta entre poblaciones". Puto asco
> Es que Vox se me queda corto. Resucitemos a Franco.



Melafo a la de amarillo.


----------



## egolatra (9 Jun 2022)

Me alegro, ya era hora que las mujeres disfruten de su progresismo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (9 Jun 2022)

aqui unos testimonios graficos.

Videos dentro.









Molestie a 16enni, caccia al branco del Lago di Garda: 30 i sospettati | Le vittime potrebbero essere almeno una decina


Si infiamma intanto anche la polemica politica sull'ipotesi che queste bande siano composte da ragazzi italiani di seconda generazione, figli di famiglie immigrate




www.tgcom24.mediaset.it


----------



## CommiePig (9 Jun 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Recordemos el pasado que por desgracia estamos viendo que va camino de repetirse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como no, hechos históricos sepultados de la Historia por progreconveniencias


----------



## jotace (9 Jun 2022)

La noticia que jamás verás en España.

En todo caso dirán bandas juveniles, o altercados entre jóvenes.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Madre mía...... El futuro que tenemos es una guerra europea




Cada siglo en Europa hay una gran guerra y hace casi 80 años de la última...


----------



## aron01 (9 Jun 2022)

Grazie Antonio.


----------



## Can Pistraus (9 Jun 2022)

a callar escoria. que yo no soy pro-inmigración. soy todo lo contrario: soy racista declarado abiertamente y de manera desacomplejada.

Tú en cambio eres un mamador de polla palillera. Es muchisimo más jodido y rastrero ser un palillero de BOCS en un invernadero en Gandalucía y traer moronegros por la puerta de atras, mientras haces declaraciones en las que se te llena la boca de "inmigracion regulada y legal", que no un follanegros que solo se puede traer uno por el aeropuerto y va de frente.

Palilleros y sus mamporreros a la horca.


----------



## Can Pistraus (9 Jun 2022)

sON LOS PALILLEROS, ESCORIA SUBHUMANA CANCERIGENA. QUE NO TE ENTERAS. a los follanegros se les ve a la legua, con los palilleros tenemos que estar escrutando sus fincas para comprobar si esos moronegros los ha traido el de estranjis, ya que de palabra no va a soltar prenda, y juega a 2 bandas.


----------



## César92 (9 Jun 2022)

RvD dijo:


> aún no alcanzo a comprender qué es lo que traman (no los marrones si no los otros).



Eliminarnos. La judiada decidió que debían eliminarnos hace ya poco más de 100 años, lo que pasa es que tuvieron bastantes contratiempos como el III Reich y el pintor austríaco.


*Mientras el judío parece desbordarse en el ansia de “luces”, de “progresos”, de “libertades”, de “humanidad”, etc., practica íntimamente un estricto exclusivismo de su raza. Envenena la sangre de otros, en tanto que conserva incontaminada la suya propia.*


Lo anterior fue escrito en tiempos de la República de Weimar. Que cada uno adivine quien lo escribió y dónde.


----------



## Atotrapo (9 Jun 2022)

El tema de la inmigración es el asunto que nadie quiere hablar de él realmente, los partidos que lo mencionan la usan para sus intereses, para unos con el tema de las pensiones (sistema quebrado de base, que lo niegan pero que el tiempo les dará en toda la cara, pero ellos estarán retirados viviendo del cuento) y otros con el tema de la inseguridad (NWOX por ejemplo). 

Por ejemplo, limitar las fronteras estando en la UE no se puede hacer, reforzar Ceuta y Melilla con sus límites fronterizos tampoco porque va contra los Derechos Humanos, teniendo que pagar a Marruecos para que vayan con vehículos nuevos pagados por la UE, mientras los nuestros van con vehículos de los años 2000-2010, igual que pagarles para que vigilen sus propias fronteras, penoso. 

En mi caso no me complicaría, refuerzo militar en zonas donde hay grandes movimientos migratorios, procedimientos rápidos de devolución y si se comete delito, expulsado 15 años del territorio español como mínimo, sumado a refuerzo de Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla (territorios que a la larga se anexionará Marruecos con presión demográfica e imposición de costumbres). El problema de nuestro país es que nos dirigen unas personas que obedecen a otros y el país acabará destruido en el futuro, una pena porque otros ya van por el camino...

Y con ello no niego que haya inmigración que venga a contribuir al Estado, pagando sus impuestos y demás, pero si la idea es vengo para vivir de subsidios y con ello no contribuir, creo que ahí está el error que tiene nuestro país y otros, así nos va...


----------



## Can Pistraus (9 Jun 2022)

eres retrasado con paguita, por lo que veo. NO exculpo a los follanegros, solo digo que son el chocolate del loro comparandolos con los palilleros, TODOS LOS PALILLEROS, ya sean "Liberales", "conservadores" o como cojones se hagan llamar. Es por el simple hecho de ser palillero, ya les conviene un moronegro que acepte unas condiciones laborales que un español nunca aceptaría. En el país con el paro más alto de europa, con los salarios más bajos de europa.

SUBNORMAL, QUE SE TE TIENE QUE DECIR TODO. El follanegros no da trabajo ni a tu puta madre.


----------



## remerus (9 Jun 2022)

Siempre lo he dicho aqui en el norte de momento los negritos son muy graciosos, muy sonrientes y educados pero en el momento que sean unos cuantos miles nos vamos a cagar vivos, lo digo a la familia y amigos y me miran como si yo estuviera loco.


----------



## Can Pistraus (9 Jun 2022)

Atotrapo dijo:


> no niego que haya inmigración que venga a contribuir al Estado, pagando sus impuestos y demás, pero si la idea es vengo para vivir de subsidios y con ello no contribuir



Resumen: quiero moronegros para los palilleros de siempre, que trabajen por 4 cacahuetes, cosa que yo nunca haría. Así tendré "pensión". 

Eso si, luego llorar por el paro estructural, los salarios, las condiciones, etc....

No mereces ni pensión pagada por moronegros ni tranquilidad en tu ciudad. Ceuta y Melilla se abandonan para siempre y se echa un cerrojazo de verdad con Africa, y aqui no entra ni dios ya. Y si hay que romper con la UE para ello, se rompe. SI no se quiere hacer, te espera un futuro muy negro.


----------



## César92 (9 Jun 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Recordemos el pasado que por desgracia estamos viendo que va camino de repetirse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero los malvados eran los fascistas italianos...


Me cago en la puta democracia de mierda, no ha traído más que desgracias desde la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## César92 (9 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> La noticia que jamás verás en España.
> 
> En todo caso dirán bandas juveniles, o altercados entre jóvenes.



Y reyertas...


----------



## Can Pistraus (9 Jun 2022)

Y una mierda. Un palillero no necesita a ningun follanegros de izquierda para traerse su propio lote de moronegros. No necesita su "complicidad" para una mierda. Es más, los palilleros odian con todas sus fuerzas a los "zurdos" follanegros del OpenArms, que podemos tirar de hemeroteca.

Si tu tuvieras un Bar Paco de Mierda, también harías lobby con otros palilleros del sector para traeros remesas de moronegros para que os trabajaran por un cuenco de arroz. Que nos conocemos comemierdas. Harías lo mismo de esos palilleros, que tú SI que EXCULPAS.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

*Dejan entrar en europa a los mejores ingenieros del tercer mundo !!!.

















*


----------



## Atotrapo (9 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Resumen: quiero moronegros para los palilleros de siempre, que trabajen por 4 cacahuetes, cosa que yo nunca haría. Así tendré "pensión".
> 
> Eso si, luego llorar por el paro estructural, los salarios, las condiciones, etc....
> 
> No mereces ni pensión pagada por moronegros ni tranquilidad en tu ciudad. Ceuta y Melilla se abandonan para siempre y se echa un cerrojazo de verdad con Africa, y aqui no entra ni dios ya. Y si hay que romper con la UE para ello, se rompe. SI no se quiere hacer, te espera un futuro muy negro.



Pensión no tendré yo, ni tú, eso está claro, por eso comento que quien venga con idea de vivir del cuento aquí no pinta nada, patada y a su país. Otra cosa es que alguien contribuya, pero imponga sus costumbres y genere inseguridad, en ese caso deportado a su país con prohibición de entrada, el problema es que estas medidas se consideran de ''extrema derecha'' para la prensa globalista. 

Las condiciones laborales vienen determinadas por el ET, Convenios y demás, que al final es responsabilidad del legislativo. Pero también hay que ser realista, por no contradecir a la UE no se va a echar a nadie ni echar cerrojos en territorios, de hecho Ceuta y Melilla (esta última si recuerdo bien ya tiene Coalición por Melilla en representación en su Ayuntamiento) y así hasta obtener apoyo demográfico y pedir el largarse de España. Por eso digo, que lo mejor sería reforzar las fronteras y episodios como aquel de Ceuta, en el momento que sucede, documentar a todos los que entran y devolverlos de facto a Marruecos, que en parte un país como ese nos esté vacilando da bastante pena, pero aquí se ríen todos de nuestro país...

Para romper con la UE necesitas tener un gran consenso en las Cortes, que ni de coña tienes, la mayoría van con la idea que la UE es lo mejor, porque saben que el pago del chiringuito viene gracias por la máquina del BCE.


----------



## César92 (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Dejan entrar en europa a los mejores ingenieros del tercer mundo !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084276
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084277
> ...




Ya los pintaban así en tiempos de la segunda guerra mundial, y aún así la gente no ha aprendido nada. 

Una guerra es lo que hace falta para devolver el sentido común a los europeos.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

Si no solucionan el problema de la inmigracion economica descontrolada, la situacion se le puede ir de las manos a los gobiernos europeos...

PD- Milicias de autodefensas patriotas armadas y haciendo controles de carretera, al mejor estilo mexicano, la dejacion de funciones llevara a la anarquia y la guerra.


----------



## Atotrapo (9 Jun 2022)

Por eso decía, quien no contribuya viviendo de generar gasto público, patada y a su país.

A nivel general, los políticos que tenemos no van a hacer nada, la nobleza vive en otro mundo, de hecho el dumping laboral sucede y continuará existiendo, imagino que el futuro será como he leído en otros comentarios una guerra de religiones estilo las cruzadas.


----------



## Can Pistraus (9 Jun 2022)

Atotrapo dijo:


> Pensión no tendré yo, ni tú, eso está claro, por eso comento que quien venga con idea de vivir del cuento aquí no pinta nada, patada y a su país. Otra cosa es que alguien contribuya, pero imponga sus costumbres y genere inseguridad, en ese caso deportado a su país con prohibición de entrada, el problema es que estas medidas se consideran de ''extrema derecha'' para la prensa globalista.
> 
> Las condiciones laborales vienen determinadas por el ET, Convenios y demás, que al final es responsabilidad del legislativo. Pero también hay que ser realista, por no contradecir a la UE no se va a echar a nadie ni echar cerrojos en territorios, de hecho Ceuta y Melilla (esta última si recuerdo bien ya tiene Coalición por Melilla en representación en su Ayuntamiento) y así hasta obtener apoyo demográfico y pedir el largarse de España. Por eso digo, que lo mejor sería reforzar las fronteras y episodios como aquel de Ceuta, en el momento que sucede, documentar a todos los que entran y devolverlos de facto a Marruecos, que en parte un país como ese nos esté vacilando da bastante pena, pero aquí se ríen todos de nuestro país...
> 
> Para romper con la UE necesitas tener un gran consenso en las Cortes, que ni de coña tienes, la mayoría van con la idea que la UE es lo mejor, porque saben que el pago del chiringuito viene gracias por la máquina del BCE.



Entonces, ¿reconoces que tu única motivación para defender meter a la moronegrada es el que tú pudieras tener pensión? ¿Es eso?
Eso de inmigración legal o ilegal es una capullada. Al final se trata de inmigración, genes moroenegros extraeuropeos. Da igual si esos genes entraron "legalemente" con contrato de trabajo, o "ilegalemente" con una patera. Siguen siendo negros en ambos casos.

Y luego dices que a los que entraron "legales" (sic), los puedes tener controlados, y en caso de propasarse (como en el caso de la noticia), los deportas y te quedas tan pancho. Claro que si guapi, las mismas deportaciones que hay en noticias como esta que nos ocupa en Italia. Los moronegros no son tan tontos y controlables y manipulables como os pensais, con vuestro whistful thinking ridiculo. Al final conocerán como funcionan las leyes aquí, sus mecanismos, sus resortes, su vacios legales, sus trampas, y las aprovecharán y las explotarán. Perfectamente pueden esperarse a ganarse el estatus "ciudadano" o con "nacionalidad" para delinquir con impunidad TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA SIN MIEDO A SER DEPORTADO NUNCA MÁS. Ves como tu plan de tenerlos controlados es puta mierda?

¿Que los puedes meter en la trena si delinquen? Claro, igual que a cualquier españolito blanquito y con arraigo, no te jode. ¿Por qué mierda el moronegro se ha ganado el derecho a ser tratado como un autoctono? ¿Porque ha enriquecido al palillero que lo contrato? ¿Los derechos del palillero a lucrarse pasan por encima de mis derechos de español de nacimiento y arraigo?

Las condiciones laborables en último término las imponen la patronal. Los sindicatos están para verlas venir. No tienen el poder real. Y a las pruebas me remito que los convenidos no son aceptadas ni por los obreros, que no aceptan esas condiciones (es conocido y notorio), y ni siquiera por los palilleros, que solo se acogen al convenio cuando les interesa (caso de la hosteleria). Así que no. Además, estaba hablando de condiciones laborables para españoles, no condiciones laborales para moroenegros. A esos que les peten.

Realista es saber que si quieres impedir invasiones moronegras en tu país, no queda más remedio que ser un estado soberano. Rollo Rusia o Corea del Norte. Que al menos sirve para ilustrar de que realmente es posible. Igual que era posible en tiempos de Franco. Poder se puede. Pero te lo tienes que creer, igual que se lo creen los rusos. Si solo hablas de boquilla y no quieres acabar con los moronegros, evidentemente nunca cortarás ni con Marruecos ni con la UE, y estamos hablando al pedo. Si vas en serio, de verdad de la buena, por supuesto que puedes cortar DE RAIZ. Si no quieres cortar con la UE por las paguitas y los fondos de cohesión, te tendrás que comer la moroenegrada, sus paguitas y el aguantarlos. Al final tienes que decidir, no se puede tener todo en esta vida. Ya se ha demostrado muchas veces.

Si las Cortes no quieren romper con la UE, significará que la mayoría del pueblo español está conforme con la moronegrada. No hay otra lectura.
Por eso digo que al final, porque siempre hay un final, la gente tiene lo que se merece. Y si el pueblo español está conforme, no se deberian ni crear este tipo de hilos plañideros sobre moronegrada. En que quedamos, el pueblo español los quiere o no? Que se decidan ya, pero no se puede estar en misa y repicando.


----------



## Juan Niebla (9 Jun 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Malditos moronegros que hacen leyes como solo si es si y desfiles lgtb...Malditos moronegros que sablean el 60 o 70% de lo que ganamos, malditos moronegros que me obligan a llevar bozal y me pinchan venenos.
> El moronegro es basura, eso esta claro, pero nuestro problema es el blancodemocrata progreguay chupicolorines y todo el mal que el moronegro le haga es nuestro puto triunfo.




nuestro enemigo son los dos, el moromierda y el progre de mierda


----------



## Can Pistraus (9 Jun 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> nuestro enemigo son los dos, el moromierda y el progre de mierda



Los palilleros, patente de corso. Claro que si


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (9 Jun 2022)

De todas formas los primeros en caer siempre son los atontados borregos que no se enteran de nada y son parte del problema. 
Los fachas salimos a la calle alerta y evitamos bien ser presa fácil.


----------



## Raedero (9 Jun 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Noticias falsas como las de Suecia, propagadas por el judío para provocar un enfrentamiento étnico.



Te cito porque me parece un apunte determinante y cuadra con algo que llevo pensando esta mañana mientras tiro del remo.

Aun siendo cierto, noticias como las de Suecia, lo de Colonia y tal "pillan lejos". Si se quiere cultivar el odio y la inhumanización es necesario que cada zona se vea en cierto peligro. Pero tampoco haciendo estallar las cosas en los epicentros que puedan ser críticos.

Por ejemplo, algo así, literal, pongamos en Madrid, probablemente provocaría una carnicería en cuestión de horas. Si en Italia en lugar de mil han sido cien pero se manipula convenientemente la noticia lanzándola a España por ejemplo, se calienta la olla sin que explote.

Por otro lado, esto me ha recordado al despegue del Coronatimo en Europa. Empezó en Italia. Y era verdad que estaba muriendo gente......pero era falso todo lo demás. No se si me explico.


----------



## Kabuterimon (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> jajaja , pues se podria hacer una buena limpieza
> 
> dices que el problema no es la sangre
> pero si lo es.



La sangre no tiene la cultura imbuida dentro, ignorante. Si coges un bebe africano y lo educas en una familia catolica, europea, sin contacto con su cultura natal, ni gentuza rollo bandas, canis, etc que puedan contaminar su personalidad, esa persona sabrá comportarse, tendra una educacion y tendrá un futuro en una sociedad primer mundista. No va a coger y a los 15 años de repente magicamente empezar a gritar como un mono, roba un machete y empieza a violar en nombre de Alá, porque como segun tu "está en su sangre". Tu sangre es roja, no blanca. Pringao.

Si te crees superior por tener menos melanina y usas esto de excusa para tus delirios de grandeza ya es tu problema. Eres un cacho de carne, uno más de tantos trozos incontables en este mundo, no te confundas.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> La sangre no tiene la cultura imbuida dentro, ignorante. Si coges un bebe africano y lo educas en una familia catolica, europea, sin contacto con su cultura natal, ni gentuza rollo bandas, canis, etc que puedan contaminar su personalidad, esa persona sabrá comportarse, tendra una educacion y tendrá un futuro en una sociedad primer mundista. No va a coger y a los 15 años de repente magicamente empezar a gritar como un mono, roba un machete y empieza a violar en nombre de Alá, porque como segun tu "está en su sangre". Tu sangre es roja, no blanca. Pringao.
> 
> Si te crees superior por tener menos melanina y usas esto de excusa para tus delirios de grandeza ya es tu problema. Eres un cacho de carne, uno más de tantos trozos incontables en este mundo, no te confundas.



ya sale el progre que llevas dentro.
asi me gusta.

y si mi abuela tuviera ruedas seria una bicicleta


ademas es ridiculo. 
quien habla aqui de superioridad ? 
el que habla de arrebatarle el entorno natural la madre natural a un niggah para criarlo con blanquitos
porque si lo crian los niggahs con su cultura no sabran comportarse

ERES LA RISA amigo.


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Raedero (9 Jun 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Se lía parda por nada, mira el otro día, una linde, mover el hito y pum, un langosto se carga a otro. Ya podía haber hecho una buena obra cargándose mamadous.
> 
> Esto me recuerda una reflexión, era de Maquiavelo me parece, lo leí siendo menor de edad y no lo he vuelto a revisar. Decía que el hombre se revuelve a muerte contra las pequeñas ofensas y se olvida de las ofensas más graves. Traduje eso en ese momento como que si le escupes a alguien va a intentar matarte, en cambio si le partes las piernas sin mediar nada más, querrá olvidarse del tema. Lo quise entender de esa forma porque es lo que venía observando desde pequeño, gente que hace de una gota un vaso de agua, pero cuando el vaso les cae encima de primeras se ahogan y solo quieren nadar y salvarse. Es la lamentable naturaleza del mal llamado ser humano supongo.
> 
> También pensaba en ese momento que las élites lo sabían. Si yo leía ese tipo de cosas ellos también. Han conseguido que la gente se mate en mierdas de partidos de fútbol y que no defienda su territorio o al vecino que te prestó el maletín de herramientas. Me fastidia decirlo, pero me cuesta creer que haya sido tan fácil, aludir a lo de antes, lo de la naturaleza vil no es excusa. Debe haber algo en estos mismos preceptos capaz de revertir la sitiuación.



Gran comentario.


----------



## Kabuterimon (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ya sale el progre que llevas dentro.
> asi me gusta.
> 
> y si mi abuela tuviera ruedas seria una bicicleta
> ...



Progre dice JAJAJAJAJA
Soy progre por decir que la sangre es roja y no negra o blanca como tu dices?  
Me estás dando la razon, si eres incapaz de argumentar en un debate y solo te queda insultar e inventarte que soy cleopatra, gracias, así da gusto dejar a supremacistas en evidencia.

Te he puesto un ejemplo de un africano criado por un pais europeo que tumba tu teoria de que los negros llevan la cultura en la sangre, lo que es una estupidez propia de un estupido. El color de piel no te hace ser un tipo de persona u otra, si no quien se broncee automaticamente se vuelve del Bronx.

*TU eres de risa, amegoh.*


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kabuterimon (9 Jun 2022)

Exacto. Todo basado en el bienqueda de "pobrecitos es que son morenos, son victimas y hay que dejarles que hagan lo que quieran o seria racista". Todo tiene que ser un complot contra el continente porque no tiene sentido este suicidio social.
Es tener una sociedad de conejos y meter zorros a la fuerza.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Progre dice JAJAJAJAJA
> *Soy progre por decir que la sangre es roja y no negra o blanca como tu dices? *
> Me estás dando la razon, si eres incapaz de argumentar en un debate y solo te queda insultar e inventarte que soy cleopatra, gracias, así da gusto dejar a supremacistas en evidencia.
> 
> ...



suenas a progre con eso de la sangre si, 
y el negro deberia ser criado por negros. no por blancos
no seas supremacista.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Exacto. Todo basado en el bienqueda de "pobrecitos es que son morenos, son victimas y hay que dejarles que hagan lo que quieran o seria racista". Todo tiene que ser un complot contra el continente porque no tiene sentido este suicidio social.
> Es tener una sociedad de conejos y meter zorros a la fuerza.



no vamos a solucionarlo criando negritos para que se comporten.


----------



## Kabuterimon (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> *suenas a progre con eso de la sangre si*
> y el negro deberia ser criado por negros. no por blancos
> no seas supremacista.



Sueno a tener la ESO shur JAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Kabuterimon (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no vamos a solucionarlo criando negritos para que se comporten.



Nadie ha dicho eso. Pero podrias aprender a comportarte tu, ya que estás


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho eso. Pero podrias aprender a comportarte tu, ya que estás



comportarme ? 
que pasa ? 
no soy tolerante ?


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Sueno a tener la ESO shur JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



no lo dudo.....


----------



## Kabuterimon (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no lo dudo.....



Lo que se duda es que la tengas tu para decir que la sangre es de varios colores


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Lo que se duda es que la tengas tu para decir que la sangre es de varios colores




donde he dicho yo que la sangre sea de colorines ?


----------



## Kabuterimon (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> donde he dicho yo que la sangre sea de colorines ?



Donde has dicho que la sangre no es roja si no blanca, negra, amarilla, etc 
Que tienes la sangre LGTB? JAJAJAJAJA No serás tu el progre?


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

brvtal
me ha puesto en el ignore.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Menchi (9 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Madre mía...... El futuro que tenemos es una guerra europea



La guerra está ya perdida.

Y lo está porque no hay unidad en una supuesta "raza europea". Yo no tengo ninguna sensación de pertenecencia común, tampoco veo un motivo interno de pertenecer a una misma raza.

Los europeos hacen la guerra cada uno por su lado y dentro de cada país cada individuo hace la guerra por su cuenta.

Súmale eso que las mujeres encuentran atractivos a toda esa gente que viene de fuera despreciando a lo que hay aquí. Entre propaganda para que se abran de piernas ante ellos para no ser acusadas de racistas o seguir la moda impuesta por la cultura pop sumando que pueden ser lo más feminazis del mundo con los hombres blancos y la propia propaganda que reciben los hombres para que sientan que lo correcto es chupar pollas o quedarse en casa matándose a pajas pero nunca, absolutamente nunca, demostrar a una mujer que te gusta porque eso es machista y retrógrado... tenemos a una población convencida de que desaparecer es la mejor opción.

Demencial, sí. Ninguna criatura del mundo ve desaparecer su vida sin luchar pero la raza blanca ha sido reducida a un ente sin orgullo y sin fuerza y sin capacidad de respuesta.

Nos esperan unos años muy jodidos.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (9 Jun 2022)

Votas Liberalismo, obtienes Liberalismo

Hasta que no empiecen a pender liberales de farolas no se avanzará


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Jun 2022)

Llegan tercermundistas a un país desarrollado, vienen huyendo de sus países de mierda en África y pretenden convertir el país de acogida en la bazofia de la que huyen  Los africanos son retrasados mentales.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Votas Liberalismo, obtienes Liberalismo
> 
> Hasta que no empiecen a pender liberales de farolas no se avanzará



si los commies van detras 
te lo firmo 

commies y liberales unidos bajo tierra

es mi sueño, no me lo pises


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Llegan tercermundistas a un país desarrollado, vienen huyendo de sus países de mierda en África y pretenden convertir el país de acogida en la bazofia de la que huyen  Los africanos son retrasados mentales.



no vienen huyendo de nada
eso es lo quee les dicen a los tontos de los blanquitos
despues de lloriquear con lagrimas de cocodrilo

les funciona


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Jun 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Llegan tercermundistas a un país desarrollado, vienen huyendo de sus países de mierda en África y pretenden convertir el país de acogida en la bazofia de la que huyen * Los africanos son retrasados mentales.*




Exacto, por eso sus países son estercoleros.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Exacto, por eso sus países son estercoleros.



En esos países hay gente buena y trabajadora, pero no son los que vienen aquí, eso está más que claro

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> *En esos países hay gente buena y trabajadora, *pero no son los que vienen aquí, eso está más que claro
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk




Pero son la excepción, no la norma. Igual que aquí hay gente muy estúpida y muy mala, pero son la excepción, y no la norma.


----------



## CamareroNarrador (9 Jun 2022)

Al que labura el de arriba le ayuda am


Gonzalor dijo:


> “Laburar”, putos panchitos...



Al que labura el de arriba le ayuda AMIGO.


----------



## little hammer (9 Jun 2022)

Diferencias odiosas.

Pasa algo de esto y.......

-Occidente: la gente diciendo "nunca he pasado tanto miedo en mi vida"

-Cualquier otro situó menos Occidente (o incluso el propio Occidente hasta los 50-60): cada uno pilla un palo, un cuchillo jamonero si hay un bar cerca, una piedra o lo que sea y se lía parda.

Si ahora mismo cogemos 100 burbujos, vamos a Marruecos, Argelia etc y en un lugar CONCURRIDO nos ponemos a liarda y a meter mano a las tías que crees que nos pasaría? No da tiempo ni a que llegue la policía

Que no estamos hablando de un ejército con tanques. Son niñatos cuerpoescombro sin organización y la inteligencia de un adoquin

No estamos hablando de un callejón vacío a las 4 am estando tú sólo (o como mucho con otros dos) y te salgan 15-20 (que ahí estás vendido seas quien seas) estamos hablando de sitios con mucha gente

El hombre occidental está totalmente anestesiado y desprovisto de su dignidad y hombría. Me incluyo. Por eso se deja mangonear nis rechistar por féminazis y moronegrada

Tu que opinas??? @V. R. N


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pero son la excepción, no la norma. Igual que aquí hay gente muy estúpida y muy mala, pero son la excepción, y no la norma.



He estado por allí y la norma en pueblos pequeños es ser buena gente, luego te metes en las ciudades y son unas putas cloacas.
Es como eeuu pero en africa

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Akira. (9 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pero son la excepción, no la norma. Igual que aquí hay gente muy estúpida y muy mala, pero son la excepción, y no la norma.



Que va, aquí cuanto más estúpido seas, más puertas se te abren.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Al que labura el de arriba le ayuda AMIGO.



Te cito a don Atahualpa Yupanqui”

“¿Que Dios vela por los pobres?
Tal vez sí, y tal vez no
Pero es seguro que almuerza
En la mesa del patrón
Pero es seguro que almuerza
En la mesa del patrón”


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> si los commies van detras
> te lo firmo
> 
> commies y liberales unidos bajo tierra
> ...



Yo opino que deben ir liberales y luego nazis/fascistas. Pero todo en su justo orden


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Yo opino que deben ir liberales y luego nazis/fascistas. Pero todo en su justo orden



no respeto su opinion


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (9 Jun 2022)

lo peor es levantarse a las 6 de la mañana para reventarte a trabajar y que te quiten 800 napos para mantener a esta gente.

Debemos dejar el REMO.


----------



## DOM + (9 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Tu eres gilipollas, he estado viviendo en napoles y en catania.
> Allí no se menudea ni se vende nada sin permiso y si pasa lo que dice la noticia en el sur , esos negros ya están muertos .
> Gilipollas de los cojones.
> Te tiro al pozo de mierda por falton e ignorante
> ...



El otro ha borrado el comentario.
Tu tienes parte de razón. Me explico, sí que delinquen pero lo hacen a guiris. Saben bien que a los locales no se les toca. Cosa quebpor ejemplo en España se la suda.
La zona de la estación de Napoles por ejemplo yo he visto robos y tirones. Tambien alguna banda de moros y negros deambulando buscando victimas. Esa zona es una basura, bueno para mi todo Nápoles, pero en particular esa. La zona de la calle de las putas todo eso.
Un familiar ha vivido años allí y he ido a visitarle y quedarme tiempo en su casa en diferentes ocasiones.
PERO también te puedo decir que a un compañero de este familiar vino un negro de buen rollo y le acabó robando el movil. El chaval lo persiguió y el negro se metió por calles que el otro (un erasmus) no conocia. Un napolitano en el scooter le dijo "qué pasa que buscas" le contó la historia y le dijo espera.
A los 20 minutos tenia el movil y el negro pidiéndole perdon. el napolitano no le pidio nada. Los erasmus ademas son negocio para las mafias porque salen, consumen y toman drogas. A no ser que vayan de listos son para ellos buenos clientes.
Así que sí, los tienen a raya. Es algo que no pasa en España salvo cuando topan con gitanos.
Cabe decir que en Nápoles mucha población es gitana y algunas mafias también. De eso no se habla porque seria racista. Aunque los payos de mafias también se las ven con ellos. poco se diferencian de ellos. 
De hecho a mi me da bastante asco la gitaneria que impera (de payos y gitanos), me parece un estercolero donde nada funciona y tienes chusma.
Habre estado en total 3 meses por Nápoles y alrededores. para pasar vacaciones bien pero no mas.
A mi familiar le encantó, supongo que depende. Si te va mas el jaleo. Yo soy más de orden y disciplina.


----------



## TerrorRojo (9 Jun 2022)

Fuente mis cojones.

A ver cuando se pone en marcha una ley para rastrear y denuncias de oficio los delitos de odio como el del subnormal este


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Jun 2022)

WAKA WAKA


----------



## Otto_69 (9 Jun 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> 1000 maromos liándola a la vez?



Eso ya paso en fin de año en Colonia, los progres dijeron que no fue para tanto y acallaron el tema.
Mi cuñado que era Polizei me dijo que al siguiente año todos estaban alerta sin permisos ni vacaciones, pero de todo eso ni media palabra en los medios.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (9 Jun 2022)

Pero los salvajes estos tienen muy buena acogida entre las chavalas europeas por lo visto


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Eso ya paso en fin de año en Colonia, los progres dijeron que no fue para tanto y acallaron el tema.
> Mi cuñado que era Polizei me dijo que al siguiente año todos estaban alerta sin permisos ni vacaciones, pero de todo eso ni media palabra en los medios.



No solo eso, construyeron una comisaria provisional en la plaza del Dom, donde fueron las violaciones, que curiosamente ahi sigue.

Y no fue solo en Colonia, fue por todas las ciudades grandes, por toda alemania.

En el Islam, la sharia establece que el coño vientre de una mujer es propiedad de un hombre, sea su padre o su marido. Sin embargo el vientre de una occidental a ojos de la Sharia no tiene propietario, ya que hasta que no se convierta al Islam y se case, es una simple furcia haram condenada a los infiernos a la que hay que tratar en consecuencia (y da igual si es una cria de 12 que juega con las barbies).

Si violan a una occidental no infringen las leyes sagradas (sharia) bajo las que se rigen, que como bien indican los hadizes son siempre superiores a las leyes seculares del pais donde esten. Por tanto, el mayor cargo de conciencia de un musulman que acaba de violar a una occidental es que tendran que realizar una serie de abluciones para purificarse antes de poder entrar en a mezquita (las mismas que si hubiera tocado accidentalmente un cerdo).

Con estos mimbres religiosos la unica forma de que no haya violaciones continuas es garrotazo y tentetieso y avión a esa pandilla de putos medievales.

Yo me he hecho xenofobo viviendo en Alemania, Holanda y sobre todo Belgica. En España no tenemos ni remota idea de lo que es el negrizal ahi. Imaginaros toda España como El Ejido y con los moros enseñoreandose de barrios enteros en cuanto llegan a los ayuntamientos, pues algo asi.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Es muy muy fuerte y no es algo que vaya a pasar. Si la noticia es cierta, ya está pasando. Hay demasiados precedentes ya. Detrás de estos picos de violencia ha de haber una mano ejecutora, por muy salvajes que sean los moronegros no me creo que se organicen mil o más para escupirnos a la cara que su reconquista ha empezado y con tal grado de brutalidad. Si viven como quieren no me jodas. Y ese es el problema. Gente que viene de la mierda absoluta y les pones la mesa y el cuerpo les pide guerra, es muy humano. Pero aún así.... es demasiado explícito, demasiado en línea con ciertas agendas y tal.......demasiado conveniente.....



Ellos mismos se ponen estupendos en sus redes sociales y foros. Logicamente los que organizan el cotarro y ponen las semillas para que acabe sucediendo el disturbio son esos que ves bien vestidos y educados que han estudiado con cargo a tus impuestos y son los que cortan el bacalao en la mezquita. Ser musulman es ser alguien sin individualidad, sometido a la umma (es decir a lo que diga el imán de tu mezquita o el ayatolá/emir que manda a los imanes). Por eso quieren que nos sustituyan. Es muy facil manejar a un pueblo lobotomizado con el Islam en vez de un monton de occidentales con sentido critico.

Solo pasate por un foro islamico español en Telegram y alucina pepinillos lo que se dice ahi.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> El otro ha borrado el comentario.
> Tu tienes parte de razón. Me explico, sí que delinquen pero lo hacen a guiris. Saben bien que a los locales no se les toca. Cosa quebpor ejemplo en España se la suda.
> La zona de la estación de Napoles por ejemplo yo he visto robos y tirones. Tambien alguna banda de moros y negros deambulando buscando victimas. Esa zona es una basura, bueno para mi todo Nápoles, pero en particular esa. La zona de la calle de las putas todo eso.
> Un familiar ha vivido años allí y he ido a visitarle y quedarme tiempo en su casa en diferentes ocasiones.
> ...



En napoles los negros van a por los de los cruceros, ahí si tienes razón , los paracaidistas a la mafia se la pelan , esos negros actúan con permiso y es la misma mafia la que les compra lo robado
pero yo estaba hablando de italianos.


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> La gente está cagada porque cualquier acción te lleva a un juicio por delito de odio, racismo o cualquier otra gilipollez. De hecho, la gente está hasta programada para no ser "racista" con el típico comentario de gilipollas: yo no soy racista pero...



De esto nos vamos a arrepentir en menos de 10 años.

O se plantea una legislación que discrimine entre nacionales y extranjeros penalizando a estos ultimos para que permanecer en nuestros paises sea algo negativo y retornen o vamos al guano.

La civilizacion romana desde su creación hasta que el subnormal de Caracalla las unifico, tuvo una legislacion para romanos, otra para latinos (que desapareció tras las guerras sociales) y otra para "peregrinos", que era todo aquel de fuera de la peninsula.

La ciudadania romana se obtenia por el ejercicio militar, 20 a 30 años pateando el mundo conocido en una legion y si sobrevivias te daban la ciudadania para ti y tu familia y unas iugera de tierra en una colonia romana en las provincias. Daba igual si eras un patan de la helvecia profunda que ni siquiera hablaba latín, con 20 años en el ejercito al final salias mas romano que cicerón. No obstante el tema a veces creaba problemas, ya que hubo algunos que no perdieron el contacto con su cultura y acabaron traicionado a Roma, como el principe marcomano reconvertido a legado romano de Arimino en la batalla de Teutoburgo.

Pero solo fue cuando Caracalla dijo que todos los habitantes del imperio eran romanos cuando se fue a tomar por culo todo y la caida del imperio se hizo irreversible pese a los esfuerzos de algunos de los siguientes emperadores como Diocleciano o Valentiniano para revertir el desaguisado y meter en cintura a todos los barbaros con ciudadania romana.


----------



## Choni poligonera (9 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ellos mismos se ponen estupendos en sus redes sociales y foros. Logicamente los que organizan el cotarro y ponen las semillas para que acabe sucediendo el disturbio son esos que ves bien vestidos y educados que han estudiado con cargo a tus impuestos y son los que cortan el bacalao en la mezquita. Ser musulman es ser alguien sin individualidad, sometido a la umma (es decir a lo que diga el imán de tu mezquita o el ayatolá/emir que manda a los imanes). Por eso quieren que nos sustituyan. Es muy facil manejar a un pueblo lobotomizado con el Islam en vez de un monton de occidentales con sentido critico.
> 
> Solo pasate por un foro islamico español en Telegram y alucina pepinillos lo que se dice ahi.



Qué grupo de telegram conoces de estos?


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Diferencias odiosas.
> 
> Pasa algo de esto y.......
> 
> ...



si los tocas luego vienen los perros del sistema a por ti.


----------



## little hammer (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> si los tocas luego vienen los perros del sistema a por ti.



Por qué nosotros lo consentimos


----------



## César92 (9 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> De esto nos vamos a arrepentir en menos de 10 años.
> 
> O se plantea una legislación que discrimine entre nacionales y extranjeros penalizando a estos ultimos para que permanecer en nuestros paises sea algo negativo y retornen o vamos al guano.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, de hecho, no podemos pretender que un grupo de salvajes sean europeos porque sí, y la historia lo demuestra, como bien has apuntado.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Por qué nosotros lo consentimos



primero hay que ir a por los perros
y cuando reine el caos empezar la purga.


----------



## nololeo (9 Jun 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> No sólo los marroquíes,todos ellos están unidos ,porque por encima de cualquier nacionalidad está su religión,el Islam.
> Agárrate que vienen curvas.



Se junta la religión, en la cual se amparan para actuar como les da la gana, con una falta de cultura, de civilización, de respeto por unos valores de los que carecen. 
Lo único por lo que se rigen es su libro (o lo que emplean como excusa mejor dicho ) y a partir de ahi, cualquier contradicción, reproche, corrección, desengaño, frustacción .... que sufren en su vida lo achacan al racismo del hombre blanco. Ese sentimiento lo mantienen durante generaciones, así ha pasado en el resto de paises europeos, asi pasa en EEUU con los negros (incluso sin religion de por medio). 
A la sociedad nos han inculcado el racismo del hombre blanco de todas las maneras posibles, pero no se puede ser compresivo con una religión incompatible con Occidente y lo hemos sido durante décadas.
Ahora ya se han reproducido entre nosotros, no sé como terminará el cuento.


----------



## V. R. N (9 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Tu eres gilipollas, he estado viviendo en napoles y en catania.
> Allí no se menudea ni se vende nada sin permiso y si pasa lo que dice la noticia en el sur , esos negros ya están muertos .
> Gilipollas de los cojones.
> Te tiro al pozo de mierda por falton e ignorante
> ...



Debo tener ignorado al subnormal al que contestas...y llevas toda la razón. Tuve familia destinada por unos años en Sicilia y efectivamente son diferentes por el sur de Italia, hasta el suministro de agua está controlado por la mafia siciliana, allí cualquier pandilla de menas no se atreve ni a tirar un petardo, ídem con la camorra napolitana. Esta gente africana campa a sus anchas por el tipo de gente que haya allí viviendo. Por desgracia la ley no ampara a los nacidos en ningún país de Europa....estoy es lo que hay.


----------



## V. R. N (9 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Diferencias odiosas.
> 
> Pasa algo de esto y.......
> 
> ...



¿Que, qué opino? mejor no lo digo.
No he leído el hilo pero como haya un progre asqueroso diciendo maldades lo voy machacar


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (9 Jun 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es vacunarlos por nuestra seguridad con la de moderna que sobra stock



No se por qué, me da que no se van a dejar pinchar...


----------



## nololeo (9 Jun 2022)

Minorenni molestate sul treno a Peschiera del Garda da un branco, cosa è successo il 2 giugno tra risse selvagge e vandalismo - La Stampa 

no se lo que dicen, si hablan en italiano o emiten ruidos de otro tipo, en cualquier caso se ven muchos residuos, por un planeta más limpio, reciclemos, reutilicemos


----------



## brickworld (9 Jun 2022)

Pero que coño esto jajajajajaj las huestes de Espartaco viajando de pueblo en pueblo??


----------



## brickworld (9 Jun 2022)

nololeo dijo:


> Minorenni molestate sul treno a Peschiera del Garda da un branco, cosa è successo il 2 giugno tra risse selvagge e vandalismo - La Stampa
> 
> no se lo que dicen, si hablan en italiano o emiten ruidos de otro tipo, en cualquier caso se ven muchos residuos, por un planeta más limpio, reciclemos, reutilicemos



Anda que son tontos los negros,no van a por las charos no, van a por las chortinas


----------



## Sardónica (9 Jun 2022)

Estaba claro que el episodio violento de la Champions con 5000 moronegros haciendo alarde de su poder y capacidad de ORGANIZACIÓN fue el inicio de la violencia extrema en nuestras calles. 
Nuestros políticos nos han llenado Europa de musulmanes en edad militar que están en guerra contra nosotros.

Han abierto la veda.


----------



## Raedero (9 Jun 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Recordemos el pasado que por desgracia estamos viendo que va camino de repetirse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver.......es tradición primitiva de guerra la violación de las mujeres de los vencidos. Ojo a este dato. Las violaciones se producen tras la victoria. Esto ya es significativo.

Dicho esto....¿Este tema de la marroquinada supongo que será principal temario del femimarxismo?¿Cómo lo enfocarán?¿O lo omiten porque habría que retorcer demasiado el argumento?


----------



## V. R. N (9 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Estaba claro que el episodio violento de la Champions con 5000 moronegros haciendo alarde de su poder y capacidad de ORGANIZACIÓN fue el inicio de la violencia extrema en nuestras calles.
> Nuestros políticos nos han llenado Europa de musulmanes en edad militar que están en guerra contra nosotros.
> 
> Han abierto la veda.



Está claro.
Si alguien pensaba que esta gente se integraría y no habría problemas, además de ser unos pringados son analfabetos....en Europa ya El Turco nos daba problemas y los teníamos contenidos, claro que aquellos españoles tenían pelotas, y como decían entonces "arrestos".
Si viesen en lo que se han convertido sus descendientes.....ni se lo creerían.
Tanto luchar aquella gente para hacer su imperio grande y estable y ahora se lo regalamos con las manitas llenas a unos subseres salvajes.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (9 Jun 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> No sabes ni cómo se escribe, vas a saber usarlo...
> La manera de luchar contra la moronegrada no debería ser liarse a tiros con ellos (principalmente porque, o nos ponemos todos a la vez, de forma que las fuerzas represoras del Estado no den abasto a detenernos, o los que lo hagan van a chupar más cárcel, más portadas de periódicos y más telediarios de lo que se puedan imaginar para acojonar a los demás y que no se atrevan a hacerlo).
> La manera hubiese sido que nuestro políticos nos hubiesen defendido. Pero nuestros políticos están a sueldo de los grandes empresarios a los que interesa que toda esta chusma venga a hacer por cuatro pesetas y así no tener que pagar un sueldo digno a los españoles. Y son estos mismos empresarios los que harían todo lo posible por que la situación siga igual. Así que ya sabéis: cuando haya que pegar tiros, aparte de a los marronidos, habrá que pegar algunos también a nuestra clase política (que, salvo honrosas excepciones, nos ha vendido) y a estos empresarios que despidieron a españoles para contratar a la moronegrada.



No confies en nadie. Ni si saltaremos a la vez....me canso de dedecirlo. Clanes pequeños de raza blanca con armas conseguidas de forma legal o ilegal, me la suda. 
Entrenamiento tanto politico como militar.
A diario. Fisico.
Tened hijos blancos, enseñad y designad a los lobeznos quienes el único y verdadero opresor.
Juntaos con otros clanes de misma afinidad politica y racial.
Aprender a cazar como lobos
Venced!


----------



## Sardónica (9 Jun 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> A ver.......es tradición primitiva de guerra la violación de las mujeres de los vencidos. Ojo a este dato. Las violaciones se producen tras la victoria. Esto ya es significativo.
> 
> Dicho esto....¿Este tema de la marroquinada supongo que será principal temario del femimarxismo?¿Cómo lo enfocarán?¿O lo omiten porque habría que retorcer demasiado el argumento?



El hembrismo es temporal. Cumple una función contenedora de mujeres idiotas, inseguras e insatisfechas.
En cuanto se establezca oficialmente el "tecnato España" eliminan el concepto.

Las tienen para armar jaleo y denunciar a los hombres. No follar con varón, volverse lesbianas sin vocación y a no parir.

Tontas útiles a las que los globalistas van a regalar al Islam.


----------



## Raedero (9 Jun 2022)

Bueno, entonces tenemos que si a estas alturas no sólo no se han tomado medidas contundentes y definitivas sino que se ha seguido empujando con fuerza la acogida masiva de invasores......estamos en guerra. Y el estado está de parte del invasor.

¿Qué se ha hecho antaño en esta situación?


----------



## Araco (9 Jun 2022)

Europeans flee Ivory Coast violence


French military officials say several foreign women have been raped during anti-French violence in Ivory Coast and more than 2,500 foreigners have been evacuated.




www.abc.net.au






Son racismos sanos, la negrada puede violar mujeres blancas y como si nada. La gente quiere que volvamos a los viejos horrores del pasado; magia de sangre, secuestros de blancos (como hacen los tanos de la Europa oriental cabe recalcar, los otros "europeos que llevan 500 años al servicio del turco), violaciones grupales, quema de iglesias, etc. Pero recordad que el peligro es Putin, no la marronada que anda por nuestras calles.


----------



## Evil_ (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roberto Malone (9 Jun 2022)

@xicomalo, tuusssss niiiiiiiñooooooossssssss.

Sois culpables.


----------



## Fauna iberica (9 Jun 2022)

Más vídeos.
Lo que más me gusta de esto es que la mierda ya les está empezando a salpicar a las clases medias-altas , el lago de garda es un lugar paradisíaco en el norte de Italia, los pueblos son de estilo alpino y está lleno de casoplones como os podéis imaginar, ya está gentuza de mierda que nos han metido las élites están empezando a actuar en territorios donde los ricos viven su dolce vita, y bien que me alegro, que sufran en sus carnes esos hijos de puta a toda la inmigración que nos han traído, que cuando los trabajadores pedían seguridad en sus barrios nos llaman racistas.
Joderse mamones y espero que en la próxima os quemen vuestros chalets y os violen a vuestras larvas, a ver si seguís defendiendo la inmigración y lo bonita que es, panda de criminales.


----------



## Sonico (9 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Melafo a la de amarillo.



Ya han pasado años del vídeo.


----------



## Sonico (9 Jun 2022)

egolatra dijo:


> Me alegro, ya era hora que las mujeres disfruten de su progresismo.



Lo sufriremos todos.


----------



## Sonico (9 Jun 2022)

¿Eso ha ocurrido? ¿Dónde? No sé nada. Oí a unos chuletes decir que iban a hacer no se qué a Vox. Eran árabes y no entendí bien, pero por el tono no era bueno


----------



## egolatra (10 Jun 2022)

nololeo dijo:


> Se junta la religión, en la cual se amparan para actuar como les da la gana, con una falta de cultura, de civilización, de respeto por unos valores de los que carecen.
> Lo único por lo que se rigen es su libro (o lo que emplean como excusa mejor dicho ) y a partir de ahi, cualquier contradicción, reproche, corrección, desengaño, frustacción .... que sufren en su vida lo achacan al racismo del hombre blanco. Ese sentimiento lo mantienen durante generaciones, así ha pasado en el resto de paises europeos, asi pasa en EEUU con los negros (incluso sin religion de por medio).
> A la sociedad nos han inculcado el racismo del hombre blanco de todas las maneras posibles, pero no se puede ser compresivo con una religión incompatible con Occidente y lo hemos sido durante décadas.
> Ahora ya se han reproducido entre nosotros, no sé como terminará el cuento.



Solo tenemos una opción, sería echar a todos los moros aunque sean nacidos aquí.


----------



## entropio (10 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> los palilleros trayendo moronegros. Vosotros defendiendo a palilleros.
> Cuando los palilleros deberian estar colgados de gruas al amanecer.
> 
> Creo que en el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase.



Pero los progres no traéis moronegros.


----------



## Juan Niebla (10 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Los palilleros, patente de corso. Claro que si



tampoco, los palilleros y los progres forman parte de la misma cadena, lo que pasa es que los progres de base son tan sumamente idiotas que no lo saben


----------



## Juan Niebla (10 Jun 2022)

proximamente en las fiestas de san juan en alicante, lo dicen en la canción del video, hay un trozo donde se oye con bastante claridad la palabra alicante varias veces, no sé que idioma es pero tengo la mosca en la oreja

yo creo que hay gente por arriba organizando todo esto, puede que sea una nueva forma de atentar contra occidente ideada en las mezquitas, hostigamiento para sembrar el caos, (San Denis, esto de Italia) para demostrarnos de lo que son capaces y tratar de atemorizarnos y que nos vayamos preparando. No es un juego de niños ni un ataque de simples ladronzuelos, aquí hay algo más.


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 Jun 2022)

entropio dijo:


> Pero los progres no traéis moronegros.



Sou comunista y racista. Como se te queda el cuerpo? Mal?


----------



## Ratona001 (19 Jun 2022)

Impresiones. Todo cerrado y basura por la calle. Y poca gente. 

Espero que a partir de las 19.00 haya más vida


----------

